# FET for Jan/Feb



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

I started the injections on the 31st of Dec and am due to have the embryos defrosted and then put back in on the 1st of Feb. Anyone else having treatment just now  or round about this date that wants to chat on here?

There isnt a lot of info regarding diet and excersise and as this is our first FET and last go with my own eggs I want to get it right.  So, I am only having booze for 1 night of the week and none in the 2 week wait of course but that is assuming they survive the defrosting process....we only have 2! I will book some felexology too as the acupuncture hurts me too much and will have my vitamins, baby aspirin and a glass of grapefruit juice a day.

Hope to hear from some of you soon as it would be fun to monitor what is going on. By the way I am exhausted and only on day 4 of my injections but I heard they make you more tired so not worried about that!  I hold no hope of this working as the last 4 icsi didnt and I had a missed m/mc so I think my eggs might just be too tired. If it doesnt work I hope to have an easier time with donor eggs abroad.

Best of luck to you all xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi babycat i started my busereline injections on the 27th Dec and i am due to have fet around the 22nd Jan 08 cant wait.this is my first fet so slightly daunting as i have not done it before I have 16 embies in the freezer as i over stimulated at egg collection so my babies could not be put back so i have had to wait until now which seems to have gone on forever
Let me know how the injections are going i am just waiting for my period and then i can start day 1 and then on day 18 i have transfer
Good luck kerryx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Babycat,

I'm having FET from Jan AF, so my ET date will be approx 6th feb. I'm not on a medicated cycle though a natural one for me, i'm assuming yours is medicated as you are having injections  

I give up alchohol completely when its treatment time   had my last drinkpoo's of Vino over a week ago & boy do i feel like chilling a nice bottle of white wine    esp as its friiiiiiiday


I have had success with an FET & it resulted in twins so it can work   sadly i went into labour at 23 weeks though due to placental abruption, happens to less than 1% of births per yr!!! great  
So back to FET as we have 5 blasts in the freezer.

Lots of      xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi There!  

Just wondered if I could join you girls please? We are having a natural FET either this month or the cycle following, this depends on what they say after the hysteroscopy which will be hopefully be in about 10 days if af behaves!!    Hope the blasties survive ok......

Good luck Babycat, Kerry & Vino (love the name   )  

Vino - I am so sorry you lost your twins   you have been through so much.  Here's hoping for those frozen embies!  

Love lil bee xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you too?  I'm having natural FET this month if all goes according to plan.  Had my baseline scan yesterday and all was OK.  Have to do ov sticks from Sunday and once I get my surge I'll be monitored with bloods and scans.  I have 4 frosties so I'm hoping I'll have two good ones to put back.

Lil Bee - good luck with your hysteroscopy  

Vino - Sorry about your twins    Lets hope your frosties are little strong 'uns  

Kerry & Babycat - Hope you're coping ok with the injections.  Kerry - sorry to hear about your OHSS but it sounds like you have a good stock of frosties in the freezer.  Will they take them to blast?

Good luck to you all


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Emmachoc!
Good news about your baseline scan!    Hope you get your surge soon - it all seems so fast doing a nat fet!
Loads of luck to you


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Emmachoc & little Bee  

Lots going on here for jan/feb    Thankyou for your well wishes  

Little Bee - I have blasts frozen too, i'm sure they will be ok in the defrost lots of     xx & good luck with your hysteroscopy, whats one of those   

Emmachoc - Great news on your baseline    You'll be the first on the 'wait' won't you??  My AF is due 16th so i have a few weeks yet till my baseline scan xx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Vino   Great that you have a good number of frozen blasties there!!!   I thought we were only going to have 1 to freeze originally, but then we got a call back later in the day saying another one turned into a blast just as they were about to ice the other one which was the best surprise!!! 
The hysteroscopy is where they look inside your womb with a camera and then they can also measure the length of womb which apparently helps et, and check if anything else going on.  I didn't want one when they offered it to me on the last cycle as I was nervous and another cons said he didn't think I needed it, but after the m/c's and another bfn we are doing everything they suggest this time! 

So it's the af wait now!  

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Little Bee
Oooooooh it all makes sence now    Def take every option they offer you, the more you get to find out the better in this  IVF game 

Well the AF wait is on..........AF's.........where for art thou?? 


xxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Kerry Best of luck on this journey!  

Vino, I can't imagine what your went through. I know time heals and all that but to lose your twins must have been devastating. I hope things go your way on this go.

Best of luck Emmachoc and Little Bee!

Is anyone else absolutely knackered and hungry all the time?  I am now nearly a week into my injections and I am very very tired and very very hungry. I am trying to be so healthy but it is difficult with the chocolate left overs from xmas.  That seems to be the only side effects I am getting, oh and a very big hot flush yesterday where my toes started to sweat!!!!

I also had a bottle of wine last night as my embryos arent being defrosted until the last day of Jan so I reckon a bottle a week on a fri or sat (but not the week before) should be ok....any comments on this at all?

Have a lovely weekend! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Babycat - I'm having natural FET so can't comment on injections.  

I had some wine too last night....last lot for a while I hope.  No surge for me today  

Will be back tomorrow


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Babycat - When we lost the girls i can honestly say it was the worst day of my life   i don't think anthing will ever beat it. We were truely devastated.  Time does heal in a way but a way where days become bearable.  We'rejust looking forward to the future now & hope our frosties do us proud    Re wine, its a difficult one.  I haven't drank my fave tipple (vino) for over a week now & won't have any till i know whether its worked or not, if it doesn't work then i'll have a huuuuuuuuge bottle.  Reason for this is i drank a few glasses here & there on cycles 1-5 & and they were all bfn, on cycle 6 i stopped over a month before ET & i got a bfp. I know if i drank & got a bfn i'd blame it on that you see so i can't chance it    Like emmachoc i'm on a naural FET so i an't comment on the drug effects, sorry.  It won't be for long though & if you're hungry treat yourself, i know i would  xxxx

Emmachoc - Heres to a suge hopefully tomoorrow    

little bee - Any news on AF  Whenis she supposed to visit?? xxx

Kerry - Hows the injections going?? xxx

Hope i haven't missed anyone   

10 days till my AF is due ........

Speak soon xxxxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Vino

We had a missed m/c at our 6 week scan. We thought we would find out if there was 1 or 2 in there and there was a little blob with no heartbeat and that absolutely threw us. So shocked . So, if this does work for us I really dont think I will relax until maybe 7 or 8 months gone. There is so much added pressure with ivf and nothing is certain is it.  I cant treat myself too much as my bmi is 27 and I dont want to put on any more weight. I put on a stone in total last year with my 4 icsi's and I am not happy with my fat gut at the moment    

WEll, I had more wine last night and I am sorry to say a hell of a lot  ! Bed at 3am and couldnt get up until 1pm today. My FET is on the 1st of Feb if they defrost ok and I have now decided that I will have a bit of wine next sat and the following sat but nothing inbetween and nothing else to boot.  Dont feel guilty about last night but I know it wont help. I dont normally drink through the week so that wont be a problem but I think that a bottle next sat will be more than enough. Maybe if I go to the cinema on friday it will take my mind off it?   

I am waiting for AF to turn up, should have been this morning. Do you get a normal AF when on a medicated cycle? I am day 27 now and that is normally day 1 for me.

ttfn...off to bed  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Babycat - Enjoy your vino...as long as it's relaxing you that's the main thing.  Hopefully you'll be off the wine soon for 9 months      I've never had to DR so don't have any experience of when AF should turn up on a medicated cycle.  Hope your AF turns up soon.

Vino & Babycat - I sadly know how it feels to have a mc and it's a truly horrible experience.  At once point I didn't think I'd ever laugh or smile again, but each day gets easier and that old cliche that "time is a great healer" is very true.  I won't ever forget what I lost but I can look forward to the future now with hope.

Still no surge for me today    I s'pose it is still early days though - it's CD9 and I normally have a 26-28 cycle.  Hopefully it'll happen over the next couple of days.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi babycat - Its just awful isn't it. If it works for us again i def won' relax til past 8 months & even then i think i'll be worried. I was coming up to 6 months when i lost the girls & being twins you can imagine how big my tum already was    Sorry i can't help on the AF for a medicated cycle i've only ever had natural FET's   hmmmmm hopefully she'll show up soon   xxxxxxx

Emmachoc - You're surge will be just around the corner   I rekon day 12...........  xxxxx

Hi to everyone else, must get on with some work   xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Morning girls!  

Babycat - I don't think it's bad to have some wine if it helps you relax, I mean we go through so so much with IVF that I think sometimes it's better to do anything to help relax or whatever feels right for you.  Feels like such a lottery that we have to do what we can to keep sane in between!!! AF can be delayed on a medicated cycle so it may be a little longer - hope it arrives soon for you    Although I think the cinema could be a good plan!

Vino - So AF countdowns now!!!! How are you doing?  My AF due now! So, wanting it to get going so can see if will f-e-t'ing this month or next!    But am going to be patient as I feel a bit like things were rushed after I had my tube op after a 2 year break, so I want time to be on good fitness form this time!

Emmachoc - I also have 26-28 day cycle, and last time I had to do the kits had my surge on day 12 so should be any day now for you... Good luck!

Kerry - Hope it's all going ok!

Well had a fab weekend away in Dublin! Really good break..... did loads of walking and we even decided to be total tourists and did an open top bus tour!!!       How cheesy is that!!!! Never done one before, but it was really good!  We have officially decided we're getting old now!!!     

Love lil bee xx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello!  I thought that I would introduce myself to this board.  I will be doing my first FET in the first week of Feb. 2008.  I am not sure if it is natural or not...as I have to start HRT pills (basically mild birth control pills) now so that I bleed on a particular date, and then take some estrogen pills before the FET.  But I don't have injections...

I am nervous...after reading about lower success rates with frozen transfers.  And, I am nervous that most or all of my embryos won't make it through the thawing process...  I have 7 frozen 3 day embryos...

I hope to get advice from others on how to prepare, and what to expect going into a FET.

I am also following the Foresight vitamin programme right now.  It has been only 2 weeks so far of pumping my body full of vitamins!

Good luck to everyone on this board going through FETs!

Anji


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Anji - welcome honey 
I too will be having embies transferred early feb   infact there's a few of us now, got a right little group we have    more the merrier i say.  Hope it all goes to plan for you.  I wouldn't be nervous about the defrost honey not with 7 frozen you'll def have 1 or most likely 2 to go in from 7    I have had a postive from FET before & i know several others that have too, so it does work & will work    xxxxx

Little Bee -    What a little tourist you are.  Me & DH did that though in London quite a while ago   its really good isn't it.  Shhhhhh we best shut up now   we'll be in our pipe & slippers next    I can't bloomin wait for AF to arrive its driving me insane!!! 9 days or thereabouts for me & boy is it dragging     I'm doing ok apart from that.  Hope your AF arrives any day now so you can see when FET will be  

Babycat - Think we should nickname you Vino2     If it chills you out honey then go for it, afterall look how many people get PG naturally when they are p*ssed as farts!!!!   

Hi to the rest of the gang too xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Anji!   And good luck with your feb fet  
I think the natural fet is when you don't take any medication at all and the transfer is decided by scans - this will be my 1st go natural, but if my body misbehaves then you can go straight into a medicated cycle.  And 7 is a great number!  

Vino - Pipe and slippers        love it..!!! Yeah - ok don't dob me in about the bus and I'll keep quiet aswell!      Hope the 9 days hurries!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Little bee and Vino - I think I must be really old before my time.  love my open top bus tours - that's one of the first things we do when we go to a new place/city - it's great for getting your bearings, plus it saves having to walk everywhere  

Hi Anji - Good luck for your FET.  You have a great batch of frozen embies so I'm sure you'll have some to put back.  Re FET success rates, I think it depends a lot on the skill of the embryologists, the quality of the frozen embies and many other factors.  I think once the embies are thawed and put back inside you have as much chance as a fresh cycle.  My clinic in HK has a 28% success rate with fresh cycle and a 40% success rate with FET, which seems very strange, but hey, I hope I'm part of the 40% FET success rate.


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls – hope you don’t mind me joining you.

Hi to babycat; Kerry; Little Bee; Emmachoc; Anji

Hi Vino – am so sorry to hear about your baby girls who are now angels.  I myself lost my little boy at 25 weeks last April and he is also an angel.  Still very hard but looking forward to the future.

Will tell you little bit about myself and hope to speak to you all soon and we can help each other through this anxious time.  After numerous years of trying, 3 miscarriages and having tried Clomid and Tamoxifen without any joy.  We were due to start IVF in 2006 but by a miracle just as we were about to start, I found out that I had conceived naturally!!!  Unfortunately for us, we found out that our baby boy did not have any kidneys so could not survive.  We had him in April 07 at 25 and he was just so perfect.  Went for IVF and had EC in October 07 but due to severe OHSS, had to freeze the frosties.  We have 24 waiting.  I’m doing medicated FET.  Started taking the Provera tablets on 3rd Jan and today is my last day.  My AF should arrive any time from tomorrow up to 10 days.  Then I start Buserlin injections (nasal spray did not work for me).  I am attending Ninewells Hospital in Dundee.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Hopefully 2008 will be our year.  Love Aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Evening girls,

Aikybeat - I just replied on the other thread the found you here   Once again i'm so sorry about your little lad too   I'd like to think he's watching over my 2 girls, afterall he is a little older & he is male, so i'm sure actually he's doing a lovely job   & men like to look after ladies. Lots of   xxxx

Emmachoc - It looks like we're all fans of open top buses  

Hi to the rest of the gang  

Lots of       

xxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome Aikybeats.  I hope that this years gives you your dream.  I know some women are so lucky to get pregnant first go with ivf but for many of us the journey is so much more difficult and long. Hopefully it will make us all yummy mummys!

I am now officially off the wine until next saturday and then I am only going to have 1 bottle (maybe a bottle of bubbly). NOt craving it though as I had so much on Saturday I need a break!

AF turned up last night and it is the heaviest ever.  Is this the Buserelin, I wonder if someone could confirm that to me?

Take care everyone.  Have you noticed that time is flying past quite quickly!!!!

ttfn xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Babycat - Everytime i've had buserelin my AF's have always been heavier & my normal cycles are usually heavy on day 1-2 then v light, so its quite normal honey, it shows you the drug is working as you'll need the lining to completely simmer down   Well done on not having any vino tonight   not long to wait till sat  

Time is starting to fly quickly now,    xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Aikybeats - Sorry to read about the loss of your wee one, it must have been absolutely heartbreaking    I hope one of your 24 (!!!) frosties is a sticky healthy one   

Hi to everyone else  

Got two lines on the ov stick today, so I hot footed it to the clinic for a blood test.  The results showed that my LH is still quite low (forgot to ask what the exact level) which I wasn't that surprised about as the test line was much fainter than the control line.  I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow for another blood test, so until then......ttfn XXX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc - Yeeeaaaaaaaah    looks like tomrorrow will be a better day re your surge  Hope your bloods show the right result tomorrow for you honey. OMG!!!!!! the journey is about to begin  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Morning! 

Welcome Aikybeats - wishing you lots of luck for your fet!   I am also very sorry for the loss of your boy 

Emmachoc - wooohoooo on the ov stick!  good luck tomorrow for your next blood, and then it's all go!!    

Hello Vino, Babycat, Keey & Anji too! 

Ok so open top bus now accepted and cool? Either that or we'll all past it!!!!!!!!!!        

I really didn't want to get up this morning, my  into work was a slog today!  But I am determind to keep on my cycling mission!

Love lb xx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello All, 

I must say, it really feels comforting going through this with so many others!  

Vino, Emmachoc, and Little Bee - thank you for your comforting words and confidence!  It's only when my first IVF attempt turned out to be negative that I discovered that IVF/ICSI can be a long journey and battle for many women/couples - myself included!

The fact that you got a positive on a previous FET is great Vino!  Hope it happens again!

That is amazing that your clinic has a higher rate of success with frozen Emmachoc!  Though I have read in some places that your body may be in a better position to receive an embryo and to carry it forward when it hasn't gone through all the stimulation required for a fresh IVF cycle.  The body is calmer and more normal.  As long as the embryo is good, your chance of success may be higher than with fresh, when your body is affected by so many hormones.  

That's what I am trying to believe right now anyway!

My doc has also said that the process of freezing and thawing is not necessarily detrimental, but that often the case is that clinics choose to freeze embryos that are of slightly lower quality as the best ones get put back in in a fresh cycle (unless woman gets OHSS or something).  That is why FETs can have lower success rates than fresh cycles.

It is great Aikybeats that you have 24 frozen embryos waiting...wishing you luck!

Has anyone heard of things to do after transfer to help the odds?  I've heard that some women drink lot of milk after transfer... Anyone tried that?  Unfortunately I can't stand milk!  But I really want to do something differently this time, to feel more hopeful!  I also want to try not to obsess and stress over it after the transfer...but that is almost impossible to do for me!

I am living abroad right now with my husband, so don't have many of my friends around to badger and chat with!  So, this board is great!

Good luck to everyone...   Love, Anji


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Anji - liking your positive vibes!    That is great to read what you have said about the success with the frozen cycles, so I'm sticking with that right now!     
I've always just tried to be as healthy as possible and eat lots of green veg for the 2ww and plenty of protein, and lots of rest. Although I think I was the most mobile when I had my 1st ivf bfp!  Are you going to rest the wholw 2ww - what about everyone else?  I have decided for this cycle I am going back into work after a couple of days as the last 2ww was the worst one ever!    Need to keep my mind off it, although I have a very calm job at the mo, so it wont be stressful! (apart from the obsessing of course   )


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll probably just carry on as normal during the 2ww, except for no wine    On my first 2ww I did nothing and on my second, when I got pg, I carried on as normal.  That said, I'm not working at the moment so I don't have the stresses of work that some of you may have.

Anji - Where are you living?  I'm on Hong Kong - only moved here in July.  I've fully immersed myself in the whole ex-pat scene so don't really have time to get a job    It is hard without close friends and family here but I've made some wonderful friends out here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Emmachoc - that sounds like a good plan    it will be my 1st ever 2ww working as was self employed before so was able to just stay home anyway!  But I will still be taking it very slowly and no mad exercise like I normally do!
HK sounds exciting!


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc - Wow Hong Kong sounds sooooo much better than Birmingham    well outskirts of B'ham

Little Bee - I normally exercise too, but the last time i didn't i eased off & i got a BFP!!!!   


Where would we be without the internet with all our overseas chicks??  

Hi to the girls i've missed  

Right............    

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I got two lines again today with the test line being darker than the control line.  I went for my blood test and the clinic have just called to say that my LH is 49...so I've surged or am surging....they look for anything over 40.  I asked what my LH was yesterday and it was 9.6 so a definite jump today.  I have to go back for more bloods tomorrow to check my LH again, but at the moment it looks like ET will be Sunday    Off to the races tonight to celebrate....but I'm the last of the big spenders.  I normally only put on HK$20 bets which is about £1.25!!

Love and Hugs to everyone XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Morning! 

Emmachoc - SUNDAY! Wow - not long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[fly]         [/fly]
Lots of luck for bloods tomorrow!!

Vino - So you are another exercise girlie - I don't feel normal when I'm not doing it!!!   But like you, I do stop when start the meds etc for tx. But I guess if the nat fet goes to plan I can carry on up until they are transfered - what do you reckon??

Just waiting for af to end now then can have my hysto (hopefully in about a week) then will find out if feet this cycle or next!

Hi to everyone else too! 

LB xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Little Bee - Yeah i love exercising, not too excessive just approx 3 times a week. I enjoy going for a nice run where we live, up the farmers tracks through the fields, nice & peaceful    have always exercised up till ET & when the are transfered i've stopped for the 2ww, it does you no harm, althouhg i do ease up on the sit ups a week or so before ET     Oh how do you get the faces etc moving across the screen  xx

Emmachoc - Yippeeee     We have a surge!!!!!!!! ET sunday     You made me smile on your bets    have a nice time & remember race 3 number 5 is a winner   


Hi to everyone else  xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just a question - I'm on my 2ww after FET from donor eggs. My doc only looked at my endometrium and didn't check LH levels or anything. The ET went ahead on day 12 of my cycle and I normally have long cycles so am sure I will not have ovulated at that stage! Just wondering what significance the ovulating has   as now a bit worried   ...even though it's too late as I test on Monday. I'm on a clinic in Spain and they seem  to do quite a few things fifferently.

Kay xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, can i join you all please?

I am due to have my 1st natural FET this month, i went through my IVF cycle in October but it had to be cancelled before the E/T due to OHSS so this will be my very first E/T.

I am supposed to phone them when a/f shows up this month which should be around the 19th and they will arrange my 1st blood test on day 10, but i just got a call from my GP last week to say that routine bloods tests i had done have came back showing that i need my thyroxine increased for my underactive thyroid and my red blood cells & iron are both really low!! (Typical) so i have an appointment today to discuss it with my Gp but depending on how bad the results are they might suggest putting off the FET for another month , i really hope they don't as i feel as though i have just had one set back after another since i started my treatment.

Keep your fingers crossed for me......xx

Hope to get to chat to all soon..... 
Tracyxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome Kay & Tracy! 

Kay - Sorry I really don't know too much about this process yet as this will be my first natural fet, I'm sure someon else will be able to help, but try to think positive, I'm sure the clinic would not put them back too soon for you. When is test day? Lots of luck!!  

Tracy - Sorry to hear you are having concerns, hope your app goes well with your doc and you can go ahead as planned this month. I know it is incredibley annoying when there are delays along that way when you just want to get things started, but if you do need to wait an extra month it would be so much better than using your precious embryos at a time that is not optimum for your body. But I know it is so hard to keep waiting when you have had these frustrations!  Hope it is good news today for you 

Vino - ohhhh that sounds so lovely running through the fields!!!! must be a great feeling! (do you hurdle the sheep?  ) I miss the countryside - I moved to central London last year (was out in the country before) and so part of my exercising is cycling through central london every day - I do about 60 miles a week! Also go to the gym most lunchtimes (do I have a problem??   ) 
If you want to make the text or smilies move, just highlight that part of the text, and click on either icon above the smilies with the 'F' which has 2 arrows next to it? Also for the test running through the page it's the 2 'M' icons to the left of it.... I am waiting for your demonstration now to see if you've been studying


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

[fly]       [/fly]

yeah!!!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry in all my studying then i forgot to welcome Kay & Tracy     

Will try & do a more personnal reply later girls my lunchtime is up & i really need to get off the internet before i get shot  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done missy - top marks!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to Kay and Tracy  

Tracy - Sorry to hear that your FET may be canx this month - I know how frustrating it is to wait.    that things can go ahead as planned.  When is your GP appointment?

Kay - I've had my LH monitored as I'm having natural FET and they try to mimic things as much as possible with your natural cycle.  I have day 3 embies in the freezer so they hope to put them back 4 days after the surge.  I will have a scan prior to ET, prob on Sat, just to check my lining.  I don't know why your clinic put yours back on CD 12, it does seem slightly early to me, but as you've already said each clinic does do things differently.  I've never had FET in the UK so I can't really compare it to how things are done in HK.  Good luck for Monday   

Well I won Jack shi*t at the races but I had a good time.  Stayed off the vino, vino   and had an ice cream instead!  Off to bed now. XX


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oops, I miscounted, it was day 15...still early for me though. too late to worry about it now though.

Kay xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Emmachoc - glad you had fun!    

Kay - are you having a medicated cycle?


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi girls  

what a lovely busy board this is now.  I forgot to mention that I am on a 3 day detox at the moment  . Just finished day 2 and really enjoying it so will let you know on Friday morning how much weight I lost.  I have been having 5 small meals a day, nuts, yogurts, fruit, water, nettle tea (hope that is ok??) and protein and ofcourse porridge for breakfast.

Vino ...I used to excersise 5 times a week until a year and a half ago when I started on our fertility treatment but as I have been in hospital every 3ish months I gave up. Put on a stone!!!!!  But will get that in check when I am pregnant with twins and put on another 4 ha ha ha

ttfn....off to bed as completely exhausted again

Take care every one xxxxx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, and welcome Tracy and Kay.

Hi Emmachoc!  I am on the island of Mauritius at the moment.  It is very tiny and small and limited in terms of the expat community.  I had a good expat friend here, who has just relocated to Hong Kong!  She is loving it... A doc from the UK (Harley St. Clinic) comes here every few months to do fertility treatment.

I am quite confused about the exercising thing before IVF/FETs etc.  I have read conflicting things regarding this.  Yes...I do surf the internet a lot reading fertility research/reports!  Some say that success rates are lower in IVF/ICSI for women who do 'intensive' exercise in the months leading up to the transfer.  Others say exercise is fine, as long as it is not too intensive or stressful.

I did lots of running before my last 3 IVF attempts.  So, I'll try to take it more easy this time.  But, all the running I did in my last attempts helped me to lose some weight...which doctors think may have helped my FSH levels to come down.  So if the FET fails, I will start running again!

Hi Babycat, I wanted to ask you what the docs said about your two biochemicals.  I also have had two.  Did you then have immune testing done?

Best wishes to everyone,

Anji


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Anji - Wow, Mauritius, I bet you feel like you're on holiday all the time!  It's great that a Doc comes out from the UK to do fertility treatment.  Are there many ladies that need it?  Do they store your embryos in Mauritius or London?  I know that a lot of ladies come to HK from China, Japan and other areas around the Asia Pacific region to have IVF.  With regards to exercise, I like my gym sessions but I stop going whilst doing IVF.  For FET I'll stop once we've had ET.  I generally don't do anything too intensive leading up to IVF, like running Marathons    I'm sure running is OK as long as you don't get dehydrated.  

I had another blood test today and my LH has dropped so it definitely looks like ET will be Sunday.  I have to start the evil botty bullets tomorrow and then go for a scan on Sat to check lining.  Ahhh, I can't believe it's happening.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Morning!

Emmachoc - good news then SUNDAY!    will they monitor your progesterone now leading up?

Babycat - Good plan on the detox - I am being really good now, eating loads of green veg and pulses too, meant to be good for lining!    Feeling nice and healthy with it too.....

Well I am staying with my cycling and exercising for now as I would go utterly crazy without it!  Keeps me sane trying to keep alive on the streets of London!!!    But like you guys will stop after et.......

Anji - I have just recently had my immunes tested for NK cells due to my 2 m/c and -ive cycles, have they suggested this to you?  I think it would be worth doing if you can.  My results mainly came back within their 'normal' range, but 2 of them were in the elevated end of normal, so my clinic have now said they can treat this with a stronger steriod or if it continues to rise then IVIG.  It kind of helped knowing that something else wasn't 100% right and could be treatable.

Hi Vino and everyone else too!


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

That's great Emmachoc!  I've got my fingers crossed for you!  The clinic here gets some couples from the UK actually...who want to cut down on costs and have a holiday at the same time!  They also get some couples from Africa. They store the embryos here in Mauritius.  They have a full-time embryologist from the UK here.

Yes, its true...living on a holiday island has its merits...but after a while it also gets a bit tiring and claustrophobic.

Little Bee - I had immune testing at the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St. Mary's, London, but she and my doc here, both don't believe in testing for NK Killer cells...  They say that there is not yet good scientific basis for it.  So, they tested a whole lot of other things (APAs, clotting, karyotyping etc.) which were all normal.  I know in the US and some clinics in the UK they do test and treat for NK Killer cellls... For now, I'll go along with what my docs say and hope for the best.

Hello also to everyone else!
Anji


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Anji - I don't blame you, it's for the best to go with what they say.  I had the standard mc tests too from my doctor which all came back as normal thankfully too.  I am at the ARGC where they are most known for immune testing and have been for quite some time so they like to cover all angles and for us, after so many cycles we need to do everything now and cover each base.  I didn't enjoy the 15 vials of blood they take mind you!!!!!!!!!! 
xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Afternoon girls   
Well all this talk of Hong Kong & Mauritius really does make Warwickshire sound sooooooooo drab!   Esp today, niiiiiiiice weather, not! Grey/rain/wind............cold............ 

Emmachoc -      OMG!!!!!!!! ET here we come babe, sunday it is then   Gosh thats 2 & a bit days away   Excellent news xxxxx

LittleBee - Our clinic as well doesn't test for NKC, reason they say is after a few failed attempts you're put on steriods anyway & that is the treatment so pointless in testing really    I am having the clotting test done (Sticky Blood) only because my results from giving birth were a little weird, i should get them next mon   hope they are ok, but if not all i will do is take asprin throughout & poss have herpain (or something like that) injections as well xxx

Anji - I've never heard anything on exercise ...hmmmmmmm, i can kinda understand the logic of exessive exercise as that can lead to fertility probs, or so i heard, but it's never affected Nell McAndrew & Paula Radcliffe so?  I def stepped down my exercise though last go & it worked, so i've not overdone it this time, i mean we still need to stay fit & healthy hey.  With this lovely doc who comes over every few months does this mean you can only have treatment at certain times of the year??    
Oh could you send us some sun over to the UK please   xxxx

Babycat - Wow you used to exercise alot   IKWUM on putting weight on, the IVF game certainly has done it to me.  But still 1 stone in 3yrs isn't that bad just hope its not more as when we all get PG boy we'll pile it on then    i am eating a lot better now too. Lots of veggies at night & a home made smoothie everyday, & all thats in that is fruit & pure juice    Also eating brazil nuts through the day too.  Oh i slipped up last night    I had some vino    Just a few glasses but it made me feel so drunk as i hadn't had any in a while.  Was my little treat to myself, back off it again now  

Hope i haven't missed anyone??  

Well i'm on day 23 of my cycle, so AF should be here pretty soon   Boy i can't believe i'll have FET early Feb   xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Vino  
Don't worry about having some wine!  Esepcially with fet - it's not like you're on lots of meds in this cycle... Don't feel bad missy!    I am the same with alcohol now - goes straight to my head        I am having a glass now and again at the moment though as had 3 months off leading up to and including the icsi cycle so just need to relax for a bit iykwim!

Well just had my call from the clinic, I'll be having my hysteroscopy on the 22nd Jan - so fet will start early mid feb now   I think it will better for me to have the extra time, they did say it might be this month, but this is my 1st cycle since the -tive so think it's for the best.  So Vino we'll be very close to each other time-wise now!  

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Little Bee - Thanks for that   I don't feel so bad now.  We might not be so close together me's thinking.....my AF is due 16th Jan & ET will be approx 6th feb    Great news on gettin your appointment    22nd Jan next hurdle for you then its all systems GO GO GO  


Where is that thing they call the Sun     xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

oh yeah     I am cr*p at times  
ok so you will be WELL ahead of me then in FET terms!!! So not long for you then at all!  I guess my transfer will towards end of feb actually wont it?

ummmm the sun has def not got his hat on in London   

It's alright for these cheeky sun fet'errrrs


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

The sun didn't have his hat on today in HK    It was cloudy and humid...not good for my hair - it goes all Lady Di like    We're due for a cold spell next week...it's supposed to get down to 15 degrees celsius


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Well that's only fair       I look like a thundercat in humid weather!    thank gawd for straightnening irons


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc - Only 15 degrees?? How on earth will you cope with that?     Is it dark early too?? Bet its not is it, you sure must miss the Uk's weather (not)   xxx

LittleBee - Oh my word, how on earth would a girl cope without GHD's!!!!!! How ever did we manage all those yrs ago? Waaaaaaah big hair big hair   well i suppose we could get away with it in he 80's   xxx

Anji - Bet its sunny in Mauritius?  Pleeeeeease don't make us jealous   Bottle some sun for us plllleeeeeeaaaaasssseeeee   xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya all im having fet usining donor embryos .. if all goes well the transfer will go ahead in feb o8....
am on 9 of down reg... hope everyone is well


----------



## angelto81 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone:

I'm new to the site.  I have been through 2 cycles now of FET with no luck.  My 1st IVF resulted in my son who is now 6yrs old.  We are trying our 3rd cycle.  My dr says 3 days embryos are better and result in a higher rate for pregnancy but I have 4 frozen 5-day Blasts and 6 3-days.  Does anyone have any thoughts as to which work best for FET?  I had my ultrasound today and am scheduled for implant on 1-17-08.  He keeps saying 3-day are better  Any advice?

Angelto81


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Not happy a bunny at the moment!  I was sure that I might have been joining you all this month but now not so sure!!!
Went for day 11 scan today in the hope opf FET next week. My cylce has been regular in between tx this last yr and I have had a surge for the last 3 months on day 15. The Doc today today told me that I have a very large leading follicle and that he thinks that my cycle this month will be much shorter and thinks I'll surge in the morning... great as that means the little ones coming out of cold storage on Sunday.. and the clinic is shut!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep your fingers crossed that it holds out until Saturday as then we will be OK.  We are going away for the weekend so the student Doc with him said " well if you can't go ahead at least you can have a sexy weekend at the right time of the month.. and you never know" Ymmm... that has not worked for the last 4 years doctor! Not the best thing to say.. maybe not the right rotation for her! Sorry for the winge, I won't mind the running about once I calm down.. just frustrated and worried that I'll lose the plot   of we can't go ahead again! First month lining too thin, next month transfer a Sunday and all closed ( and too close to xmas)
Will know more tomorrow!
Bright Eyes.


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI ANJI  

We had all the immunology tests and blood clotting and chromosome tests done after our 3rd go (£500 odd). They all came back normal so the doc thinks it might/is my age as I was 40 last June.  My bio chemical doesnt give me a positive result but does give me pregnancy symptoms-morning sickness and very sore nipples for the 4 days before my test.  That is very very hard to bear as I think that each day as I feel more sick and my boobs start to hurt that it might have worked. We find that ver difficult!
xxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI SUEANDLES  

Best of luck with your donor embryos.  I really hope that it works for you   fingers crossed  

We have had 4 icsi and are having our last go with my own eggs on a FET.  We only have 2 snow babies    and I am so nervous that they won't make it.  This is my last go with my own eggs so I am trying to keep calm and rational about it but in all honesty I am very very nervous of giving up my right to my own child....sort of....if you know what I mean?

What was your journey to donor eggs/embryos?

lots of love xxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI VINO

I doubt I could manage 5 minutes up the gym now     

xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls -  Sorry not been on all week but my DP has been ill with man flu!!!

Anyway, hope you are all well.  This is a busy board - theres lots since I was last on.  Sorry for the lack of personals but will have a read through them all over the weekend.

Vino - Am sure Findlay will be looking after your two baby girls and they will be having great fun.  I met quite a lot of ladies whose babies had died and they told me about this song that you might like to listen to.  Its by Monk & Neagle - Danging with the Angels.  Its a lovely song and I listened to it a lot last year.  Best to have a hankie with you though.

AF arrived today, so start injections tomorrow.  Hospital says I will be on them for 2-3 weeks and they are going to send me out an appointment for my baseline scan.

Can't beleive that I'm here again.  The time has flew past since October.  Keeping everything crossed for everyone.

Hi babycat; littlebee;anji;emmachoc;tracy;kay;  Hope I've not missed anyone.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI AIKYBEATS  

Best of luck and catch up soon... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (should have been in bed an hour ago!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Vino - gets dark here at about 6pm almost all year round.  

Little bee -I am in love with my GHD's.  My old pair broke just after I came out here in July and I freaked out big time as I couldn't seem to find any here.  In the end I had to get some shipped out from the UK...sad or what  

Aikybeats - Great news on AF arriving.  Good luck with those injections    Hope you DH man flu has improved.....they are such babies when it comes to being ill.  Oh well, at least it gives us some practice  


Brighteyes -   that you surge at the right time so you can have ET on Sat or Mon.  I'm having ET on Sun but have to pay extra for the op theatre to be open on a Sun....  my stupid body is costing me a fortune!  As for these well meaning docs, they just don't know what it's like.....waiting a month just seems soooo long.

Hi & welcome to sueandles  

Hi & welcome to angelto81 - I know that blasts seem to have a better success rate, but I've read somewhere that blasts are more fragile to when it comes to freezing/defrosting and the chances of them surviving the thaw are less than those at day 3 .  Is there the option of defrosting all your day 3 embies and taking them to blast and having the best ones put back?  Good luck with whatever you decide  

Hi to babycat, anji and anyone I've forgotten...there's always one  

XX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Angelto81 - Hello honey   Re blasts, i too have some frozen, 5 infact.  All i can say about FET with blasts is that i achieved my first ever BFP that way. All previous FET's were not blasts & were BFN & all my fresh cycles were with blasts & normal eggies & they were BFN.  So i'm kinda hoping that frozen blasts are the way forward for us as we know it works   But i'l imagine each chick has different experiences xxxxx

Aikybeats  - Thanks for the name of that song, i'll try & find it on the web at some point   xxxx

Emmachoc - Can't beleive it gets dark at 6 most of the yr   I suppose we have the Uk's summer to thank then when its light till 10pm   GHD's oooooooh yes, it just has to be   Also ca't beleive you have to pay extra cause of ET being on a sunday   .  We're quite lucky our clinic closes once a year for 1 week only & thats Xmas week, its open all other times & days  

Hi to everyone else & the newbies too     May we all be successfull    Will log on again ay lunchtime to hopefully have more time  
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Morninnnnnnn! 

Welcome sueandles, bright eyes and angelto81! Bright eyes that is so unfair with the possibility of the clinic being shut    how frustrating - I really hope that everything falls into plan for you time wise    I'm now at the argc since moving - some of the girls there had transfer on xmas day which I thought was amazing!

Hello everyone else !  

Well even ghd's wont save me today!    Yes I still decided to cycle into work in the torrential rain    So I was completely soaked through!! Water was pouring out of my trainers!!!!!! But hey I'm feeling super fit from it YEY!!! 

love lb xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya baby cat thanks for your support... i had a failed attempt at ivf using my own eggs 2 years ago due to only getting 3 eggs witch were all dormant  i was told the only option for me was donor embryos have been on the waiting list for 2 years and finally 5 frosties were allocated to me   am on day 10 of dreg and if all goes well transfer should be middle of feb.. am keeping everything crossed as this is my last hope..

wishing you all love and luck in your treatmentxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

sueandles - So much luck to you!!! That is great you now have your frosties waiting for you....  Hope your DR is going ok


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya little bee thanks for thatxx av got a dam cold at the moment but am lucky so far ive had not side effect to the medsxxxx hope you are well


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Just a quick as i'm soooooooo busy  

LB - Cycling in the rain?     You nutter    xxx

Sueandles - Hope your treatment does you proud babes & those donor eggies are the ones!!!   xxxx

I'm def loosing the plot today i'm struggling to recall everyones name etc etc  

What a grey dull miserable wet day it is here in the Midlands, its that big hair weather    xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Vino -     and you can't even blame d/r for that      

Have a good weekend everyone!  

xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya

Well 1st injection out of the way.  Always dread doing 1st one but its fine.

Have a good weekend.

Away for a early night.  Getting new car tomorrow so need to clean out the old one.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Aikybeats - Glad 1st injection went well.  Like your new avatar photos....which one are you?  

Been for my lining scan this morning.  Lining is 8.5mm which doc said is OK.  Of course when I got home I checked the internet to see what the optimum lining should be   and it appears it should be about 10mm (although anything between 6mm & 14mm is OK), which got me into a bit of a panic.  Can your lining increase in 24 hours?  I've managed to get an appointment with my acupuncturist at 3pm so I'm hoping she can chill me out in time for FET tomorrow at 11:30.....omg.....it's getting near.  I just hope my little embies survive the defrost.

 to you all. XXX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Morning  

Emmachoc - Its T minus 1 day to rocket launch   Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your FET tomorrow   I won't be able to log on till late to see how you got on as i have a double christening to go to in the morning....oh the joys  > I'm not a fan of church so sorry if i have offended anyone   ..........and so the countdown literally begins   xxx

Aikeybeats - Glad your first injection went ok. Ikwum about the first one, they always get me too. Hope you cleaned your old car out & that you are now the proud owner of a lovely new one  arrrrrrrr your poor old car   nobody loves him anymore   I always get attached to cars  xxx

LB - My mind is a little better today  Well what was the weather like down in the Big Smoke yesterday? It was vile here in the Midlands, rain or what? It was horrendous, floods everywhere over the roads  still the sun is out today....yiiippppeeeeee  xxx

Sueandles - Hope your cold is getting better honey? Nasty cold  xxxxx

Brighteyes - Any news on your surge for your FET??  xxx

Babycat - How are you honey  xxx

Well here's that little man again wishing us all lots of   .......................

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

do you mind if I join you?  Just to introduce myself I have two frozen blasts from my 2nd IVF and fingers crossed that if they survive the defrost we are planning to go for a natural FET in my next cycle (this will be our first go at FET) - AF is due next week so if all goes to plan will have my first scan on day 10 around 31/1 with the FET in early Feb.  Like some of you I also exercise quite a lot (running mainly) but am currently keeping it down to three times a week so as not to overdo things and also trying to cut down on the alcohol (much more motivation required! ) but will stop both when on tww.

Anj - we've also recently started on a foresight vitamin plan as there is no definite known cause of our infertility as yet (although we haven't had all tests e.g. immunology) and the hair tests showed high levels of lead in both of our samples which we are hoping was the result of renovating our old flat (there are apparently high levels of lead in old paint which we were stripping off and the water pipes were lead) which we've now moved out of and are hoping the vits will help.  Did your results show up anything significant?

Vino/Babycat/Alkybeats - I have never been pg but was really sorry to hear about your losses and can't imagine how difficult it must have been for you all   .  I really hope that this time round things will work out for all of us.

Emmachoc - good luck tomorrow   

Brighteyes - have you got a date now for the FET?

Sueandles - also hope the donor eggs work for you    

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel x.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning girls....... 

Well i got the good news that i wanted at my Gp appointment on Thursday night, even though my bloods are a bit off i am ok to go ahead with my FET this month so now it all lies with the  turning up on time. It is quite scary because she comes early quite a lot and if she does this time then the FET would be cancelled because the crucial dates would fall on a weekend when the lab is closed, but i am trying not to worry because when i am worried she tends to come early, oh god i feel i'm going mad.... 

I have a quick question for all: What do you all feel is a good number of embryos to thaw out for a FET?

I know this is a personal question that only we can decide for ourselves but i would like your opinions. I had 25 eggs and from them 18 fertilised so i have 18 embies in storage, i don't know the quality as they where frozen very quickly after my e/c as i ended up with OHSS. At my first follow up appointment i really hadn't gave much though to the amount of embies to thaw for my 1st FET but i thought they would suggest using between 4 - 6 but the nurse said that the docs might suggest thawing half!!. I was not happy with that at all as that would be 9 embryos, and what if they where all perfect then 7 would be wasted as they said they don't want to refreeze!!.

I told the nurse that i wouldn't thaw 9 and although i hadn't decided on a number i preferred the idea of maybe 4-6 but she said i would need to wait and speak to the lab before selecting a number as she said when they are frozen they are frozen in straws in small groups, so it depends on how many embies they put in each straw as when they thaw they have to thaw entire straws, so she said when i am told by the docs for definite that my FET is going ahead then i should phone the lab and find out how they where stored. She said with their being 18 they might be in 3 straws of 6, or 4 straws 5,5,5,3 so i really need to find that out before i can decide on a number.

What the doctor said to me was that if i thaw more then it gives the lab more to choose from and they get to select the best 2, but if i go ahead with only 4 and 2 survive the thaw, then that 2 might be ok but not great quality!!. They really don't seem to mind wasting them, their opinion seems to be "Don't worry if we run out you can just do another fresh cycle" so i have decided that i am putting my foot down and choosing the amount myself and sticking too it after all the are my embies.......

I think if they are in smaller groups then i would select slightly more for the 1st FET to give us a good chance of getting good quality but then stick to smaller groups afterwards if our 1st is unsuccessfull.

What do you think is a good number in general?

Tracyxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rachel welcome    I will be having FET around the same time as you. I'm currently waiting for AF too & she should be here in approx 4-5 days now   ET will also be approx early feb, so we'll have each other to drive insane     we have 5 frozen blasts.  Thanks for your kind words on my 2 angels too   xxxxx

Tracey - Its really difficult to decide how many is the right number to defrost. I think it will all depend on how they are frozen  ie how many are frozen in each batch. I really wouldn't know what i'd do but it might be something along these lines.........I'd prob take the labs decision to do half of them because out of 18 embies they prob wouldn't expect all 18 to be ok anyway &  with defrosting 9 of them they can see the best ones coming through.  If they are all doing good or the majority they then can refreeze the remaining.  At least that way you know which are strong embies.  But you have to do what is right for yourself & if it means 5 or 6 (if possible depending how they are frozen) then do it, only you can decide & know whats best for your own sanity     Hope i've made sense  
Hope it all works out which ever way you turn xxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Vino,

I did think the same as you until they told me they won't refreeze so any left over will be left to perish, so if i thaw 9 and say 5/6 are good then they will select the best 2 and the other 3/4 will be left to perish!!, which is whats making this decision so hard.....

Tracyxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Tracey thats pants! Why won't they re-freeze if they are good??  Our clinic does you see.  Have you asked the question as to why they won't?  Well on that case i would def plump for 5-6 cause really out of that many you should at least get 1, hopefully 2 that will be ok    You can't let perfectly good embies persih, that would be criminal.  I'm sooooooo with you on your decision  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Tracey - my clinic don't refreeze either.  In your shoes I would ask for 5-6 to be thawed and then choose the best from those.  It's such a hard decision as you really want to maximise your chances without having to discard good embies.  Good luck with your decision    

Hi & welcome Rachel - This is my first FET too and I have to say that so far it's been so much more relaxed than doing a fresh cycle.  

Hi to the rest of you lovelye FET'ers  

Well, I am now officially PUPO!  ET went well and I have 2 x 8 cell embies on board and I still have 2 in the freezer.  I feel so lucky that they only had to thaw 2 to get 2 to put back - I hope I'm not using all my luck up.  Bladder was so full for ET that I had to be catheterised afterwards to let all the fluid out....not a pleasant experience.  It also felt very weird having my bladder emptied with out moving a muscle    I'm now back from the hospital and am relaxing on the sofa.  Didn't sleep well last night, so might even have a snooze. XXX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hi Emmachoc,

We cycled together last time and i know what a rough time you had so I am sending you tons of positive thoughts    , this will definately be your time!!.

[fly]         [/fly]

Take care...... 
Tracyxx*


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Vino - thanks for your reply - it's nice to know I have a virtual cycle buddy - my af is due in 5/6 days so fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks for us both! 

Emma Chocs - glad that it went well for the ET (apart from the catheter business - it hadn't even occurred to me they may have to do that - poor you) and its also great that you still have two frosties left - I'm sure you're not using your luck up bit make sure you relax now and take it easy     for you and the little embies to implant.

Tracy - not sure what I can advise you about the defrost - it's such a difficult decision to make - in my first fresh cycle they collected 10 eggs and yet only 1 made it to blastocyst stage (fortunately better results the second time hence my two frosties) but I completely understand your concerns about not wanting to waste any eggs if you can avoid it if they don't refreeze and think I would take the chance and defrost a smaller number than the half they are suggesting - well done you for putting your foot down - its easy for the docs to say you can do another fresh cycle as they don't have to go through it!

Anyway bye for now,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning Girls!!

Emmachoc - WOOHOOOOO PUPO!!!     
So you're now officially on the wait, when is test date?? LOADS OF LUCK!!!! 

Tracy - Were your embies frozen at day 2? Are you going to take them to blast? Seems unfair to have you make the decision about how many are thawed, I would def find out how many are frozen in each straw as that should help you decide although it still seems unfair to put that pressure on you.

Aikybeats - Good stuff on the 1st jab - you're on your way now! 

Vino - I am once again seriously windswept down here!!!!!!  But I'm still battling on with my mammoth bike rides!!!  Did you have a good weekend hun? How long now? You're on the countdown!! 

Hi to everyone else too 

love lb xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Afternoon girls   

Emmachoc - Woooppeeeeeee!!!!!!! 2 embies snuggling up at present   all the best hun, now rest & don't overdo things   

LB - You & your bike rides   you'll be in the Tour De France next!!!!   What does PUPO mean? Some of the terms on here i've never heard of before     Weekend was kinda ok, had a 60th & 70th party sat night & a double christening (yep double) on sunday so you can imagiine how long that service was     I just had to have a few vino's just to get me through the day   

Tracey - Hope you have been able to kinda sort out your dilema   

Rachel - Not long now hun!!!! Each day is a step closer   xxx

Well me, what can i say?  Had my results today for Factor 5 Leiden (Sticky Blood) & yep I have the b*gger     So i need to talk to my consultant at clinic about how they will treat me but the hosp said no asprin at all until i actually get PG then i'm to take it everyday till full term. Either way its treatable but its just another bloomin thing i have to deal with, life is unfair at times    Oh well, Af not here yet but i'm sure its around the corner. My day 28 isn't until the 16th. AF cha cha cha AF cha cha cha  


xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Vino -  Oh how annoying, but hopefully this now means they can treat you and are aware as so many clinics put you on aspirin without checking anything. Loads of hugs to you, I know exactly what you mean, you think you've got to the route then they find something else  It's good though that everything possible is being check though on a positive note.
Oh hun sitting through 2 christenings  yeah I think the vino would have been hugely needed!!!!!!!     you did well!!! 
right here's some af cha cha cha's coming right up:

[fly]               [/fly]

oh and PUPO is: pg until proven otherwise! 

xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

emmachoc - glad ET went well.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tracey - have you made your mind up about how many you are going to defrost?

Injections still going fine.

By the way, I'm the bridesmaid in the green dress on my pic.  Silly me, forgot to say.

Hi to everyone else, will do personals later.

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi girls How's it all going??

PUPO Emmachoc...that is fantastic. Everything is crossed for you!

I went for my scan this morning and it all seems ok. NOw reduced my buserilin and start the tablets tomorrow, 2 a day so that will be pretty easy.  Have been a bit tired and emotional and hungry but that is normal!

Not at the hospital again for another 2 weeks and then 5 days after that they will defrost our 2 embryos...Wish we had more!  Oh well, fingers crossed for me too!

Hi Vino....did you have any booze at the weekend? I spoke to the nurses this morning and they said not to worry if I had a bit too much   Just stop completely the week before and obviously for the 2 weeks so I can handle that....and hopefully for 9 months too!


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya babycat am glad all looks ok for you 
am on day 14 of dreg and feel really sick and bloated as anyone else felt the same 
hope everyone is well
suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Sueandles -   sorry to hear that you're having a bad reaction to the d/r drugs.  I've never had to d/r so I haven't experienced the drugs.  Take it easy sweetie  

Babycat - great news on the scan...it's all starting to happen now.  Not long until your embies are back with you.  Try not to stress about only have two embies....as everyone keeps telling me "it only takes one".  

Vino - Sorry to hear that you have sticky blood but at least they know what the problem is and they can treat it.  Well done on getting through the double christening...that would have driven me to the bottle too.....or bottles, probably    I hope AF makes an appearance soon hun     

Aikybeats - hi hun, like the dress.  Who's wedding was it?  Hope everything's ok with you  

Rachel - Great that you had two blasties to thaw.  Hope AF turns up soon   

Tracy - Hi, yes I do remember you from our cycle buddy thread.  I don't post on it anymore but I do follow it.  Did you hear the sad news about Suszy?...so unfair.  Have you made any decisions on how many you'll thaw?  I have to keep reminding myself to say "thaw" rather than "defrost" otherwise I feel like I'm talking about taking chicken breasts out of the freezer    Does anyone else feel like that?

Hi to Anji, little bee and the rest of the gang


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Morning All,
Just to say that my surge held off until Saturday and 2 out of our 3 frosties made it. Really chuffed. Off this  PM to have them tranfered back into the warm. We only had 3 so itf this does not do the trick then back to the jabs again!
This was a natural cycle and I found it worse than the full tx. It was the waiting for things to happen and then them happening on the wrongs days ( sunday ), I felt so out of control. Anyway can try to chill out now and let nature take its course.
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Bright Eyes -   for ET today.  Sending you lots of positive ET vibes   Here's hope they're sticky ones


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi guys can i join you all, i had 3 frozen embies and they were thawed this morning and i have one left!   i know i should be greatfull for that one but i cant help but think neg i really thought i would have 2 this time sorry i must sound rorrid i am please but i need re asurance is the success rate with one embie good


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Sunny & welcome - I can imagine you must feel disappointed that you've only got one embie to go back, but that one must be a fighter to survive the thaw.  Clinics only tend to freeze the best embies so the one that's going back must be a strong 'un.  As everyone always saying "it only takes on".  There is a thread on the FET board that is all about FET success stories.  Have you looked at that as I'm sure there are ladies on there who had one frostie put back and got pg.  Am sending you lots of    that this embie is a sticky one and stays put for the next 8-9 months


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello all!

I haven't been on the board for a few days...but I was thinking of you Emmachoc on Sunday for your ET.  I hope that the wait is going alright so far for you.  So impressive to have 2 blasts thawed and put back!  Gives me hope!

Good luck also to you too Bright Eyes!  Its great to get 2 out of 3!  Also gives me hope!

Sunny, I also really feel for you...and share Emmachoc's views.  I am also trying to think positively and I will be thrilled to get even one hardy embryo to put back in the FET...

Let me know how you guys manage to get through the wait before testing! That's so hard for me!  And I'm not looking forward to it at all...

I am still on my birth control pills...for a FET in early Feb.  The reason I can't do a natural cycle FET is that the doc from the UK only comes here at scheduled times (every two months)...so all the women's cycles have to perfectly match his dates.  A bit annoying...

Hi Rachel!  My Foresight hair analysis showed that I was high in Aluminum (from my deodorant stick no doubt!) and a bit high in Lead. My DH was high in Mercury (loves his tuna!) and also Lead.  I was wondering if it would be OK to start Foresight and go straight into a FET... You are also doing that?  I know the Foresight people don't recommend that... But I just ignored that part!  What do you think?  I will have taken the vitamins for 1.5 months when the FET takes place.

Well, sending out my best wishes to everyone on this board!  I must say that I certainly DON'T miss UK weather!  I have a good chuckle every time one of you describes it!  But I do feel so burnt out and exhausted in the hot hot weather too...And the mosquitos are terrible! (hope that makes all of you feel better about the UK weather!).

Will be back again soon,

Anji


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Anji - great to hear from you.  I had 3 day embies put back, not blasties unfortunately    IKWYM about the UK weather....here in HK today it was about 14 degrees...I even had to wear a coat    I don't envy you with the mossie bites.  As for FET, Feb will be here before you know it.  Enjoy the sun


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunny - Welcome   1 will be ok honey, i know its heartbreaking cause you wanted 2 but try & think at least you have 1    Its does work with 1 so here we go, BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!    xxx

Brighteyes - All the best for ET, BFP BFP BFP!!!!!    xxx

Babycat - I did have some Vino the weekend just gone   however i NEEDED it    The thought of a double christening sent me over the top    xxx

Anji - The UK weather today is gorgeous! Its 27 degrees blue skys & a slight wind.......hmmmm dreaming there sorry    As usual its peeing it down & its dull & grey   xxx

LB - Anymore madness of cycle rides today    xxx

Emma choc - Hows HK today? & how are you gettin on on your 2ww Driving you nuts yet    xxx

Hi to everyone else  

AF is nearly upon me    xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just nipped on quickly at work to see how everyone is doing.

Sorry, should have said the photo is of me as bridesmaid for one of my best friends at her wedding in October.  Am bridesmaid again in June for another friend, so looking forward to that.  

Welcome Sunny24, this is a great place to be when you are anxious or just to make great friends.  Remember it only takes one.  Got everything crossed for you.

Vino – hope AF will arrive soon.  Nothing worse than waiting to start eh.

Speak later.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Vino -          
another AF dance for you!!!  Hope the witch arrives on time.  Sorry to hear about the stickyblood but I guess it can only help to know what you are dealing with - why will your hospital not recommend aspirin before you get pg though?  The advice seems different where ever you go.
Forgot to ask in my last post as saw you have 5 frosties - I guess based on your previous FET's you probably have an idea about the survival rates of your embies but how many are you going to thaw?

Alkybeats - glad you pointed that out about your picture as had assumed you were the bride!

Babycat - glad your scan went OK - what meds are you starting today?  I don't know much about medicated FET's.  Two embies is all I have frozen too so hope that survival rates are good for us both although am preparing myself for the fact the odds are against both of them surviving and will be happy as long as one makes it really.

Sueandles - hope you're feeling a bit better.

Bright eyes - brilliant news about your surge waiting and also that two of your embies have survived - hope they are snugging up in the warm nicely now    

Hi Sunny - welcome to the thread - sorry to hear only one made it through the thaw as it must be disappointing   but just remember as everyone else has said it only takes one and this little embie is obviously a fighter! You just never know  .

Hi Anj- we have done exactly the same as you and started the vitamins in December so are only 6 weeks into the plan too (also bought vits from a health shop not the foresight ones) so will be ignoring their advice about waiting (the thought of doing this is just so alien after ttc for so long).  However, I'm sure it is not going to make too much difference for an FET - as I see it the embies have already been formed at a time when we weren't even taking the vitamins or knew about the foresight results so have nothing to loose.  I think also the 3 months they suggest you wait before ttc is also because it takes this long for the sperm to be formed and the vitamins you are taking now can only help for the FET.  We were also high in aluminium but I'm personally finding it hard to find a deodorant which works well and is aluminium free - have you had any luck?  In your sunnier climate I guess you need it!  I'm quite keen to find one as my sister has recently been diagnosed with breast cancer and I know there is a possible link so am not keen on returning to a traditional one.


Anyway that's all from me - high to everyone else - no sign of AF yet for me but she can be pretty temperamental and just show up at the last minute!

Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Rachel thanks for the AF dance   

The hospital said about asprin (given my condition with sticky blood) that asprin would actually interfer with implantation when you have sticky blood. My Clinic also said today i'm not to have asprin before i get PG. It seems correct as the one & only time i had a BFP was last time when i didn't take it & the only reason i didn't take it was the clinic forgot to tell me when to start it!!!   Good job really  
Re my blasties, they are frozen in a 2 & a 3. My clinc said they will defrost one batch first in the morning of ET & if they don't survive they will get the other batch out & defrost so i get a pm transfer, but if they defrost ok i'll still have some in the freezer   My rates have not been to bad apart from 2nd go when none survived. Last FET (the one that worked) i had 2 defrosted they both survived & it was twins!!!!  

xx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello!

Rachel...I found a stick deodorant at the shop L'Occitane called Verbena, which is for women that doesn't have aluminium.  They also have a stick for men with no aluminium.  All of their roll-ons do, however.  The Verbena stick is alright...not as effective as the roll-on aluminium types, but OK.  You may want to try it.  But it is a bit expensive.  Perhaps other shops also offer aluminium-free deodorant sticks?

It makes sense what you said about starting foresight and doing a FET...

Hello to everyone else...aikeybeats, little bee, emmachoc, vino, sunny, bright eyes, sueandles, babycat, and tracey...

Anji


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. Lots going on in this thread!
Had my 2 put back yesterday. Was really pleased as they had done well over night with one getting to 2 cells and the other to 4.Considering our ages etc, I am quite pleased that we ahve come this far. They are in the warm now and so out of my hands. only nature can play it's part now. Going to chill out for a few days and make the most of some time off.
Vibo - hope things go well for you.
Sunny - it only takes one so lets kepp everyting crossed that this is the one for you. Take it easy, we're on this 2ww together.!
Emma - hope you are keeping sane during this waiting time.
Well better go and watch yet more rubbish on the TV... and have yet another lie donw.. it's such hard work this 2ww! Can't wait to hit the shops in a day or two as dont; usually get the chance! It'll be the weight of the bags not the credit card that will stop me this time!!!
Have a good day,
Bright Eyes.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello girls 

For those of you on the 2WW   

[fly]      [/fly]

AF still not here 

Gosh that was the shortest post ever  
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Bright Eyes - Congrats on being PUPO    I hope your embies get comfy and stay put for the next 8 months   We can keep each other company on the 2ww.  I've been ok so far, but then I think the 1st week is always the easiest....it's the 2nd week when the 2ww dementia really sets in for me!

Vino - Still no AF   She never comes when you want her to    Hope she makes an appearance soon.  

Hello to everyone else  

Right, I'm off to bed XX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

As you all know i am doing a natural FET this month so am just waiting on the witch showing up on Friday or Saturday so i can phone up and book my first bloods, but can anyone tell me when they usually do the E/T?. When i was having my natural IUI's i always had my surge on day 13 so if i was the same this month then when would they be likely to do the transfer? would it be around day 13/14?

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls just to let you know i have had one embie called alice put back in she is a grade 2 and the emriologist said she hadnt grown much which has scared me and io did have a little cry in the car i am just praying soooooooooooooooooooooo hard that this is our time xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya sunny24 good luck keeping fingers crossed for you.

hiya everyone else hope you are all feeling wellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


we are due to go for d/reg scan on mondayxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi.  

AF arrived this evening so I will be phoning clinic for dates for FET tomorrow. Is anyone else about to start FET? 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Gemma J10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi girls hoping I can join in.

Just about to start first ever FET in February starting injections on 27th January my schedule just arrive today. Started icis in oct 07 did not get to e/t due to OHSS so have been very frustrated waiting, however now really excited.  

Hi linz32 looks like we could be going through treatment at roughly same time.
Gemma


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Tracy - what are you having put back as it depends how old your embies are?  Mine were day 3 and  had them put back 4 days after my LH surge.

Sunny - Great news that you had Alice on board.    that she's a sticky one   

Suenadles - good luck for monday   

Hi and welcome to Gemma and Linzi    

Hi to everyone else  

XX


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Tracy,
Mine went back Three days after my surge as they were frozen the day after EC. I couldn't have a ET if my transfer or thaw fell on a Sunday and the clinic was closed. ..not sure what your clinic does? One of the drawbacks of natural FET.. It took us 3 tries to get it all on the right day!
Sunny - great news, join me on the 2ww!
Welcome to Gemma and Linzi too, 
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

well - I have unexpectedly already got a date for my scan - AF arrived two days early and came yesterday (I said she could turn up without warning!) although this has given me my shortest ever cycle of 25 days (what on earth is going on with my body  ?) and already caused a bit of a hiccup as the hospital I am having treatment at has recently moved sites and won't be registered at the new site with the **** to treat until Monday 28/1, so my day 10 scan will now have to be on day 13 instead.  Unfortunately I usually ovulate on day 13 (fingers crossed not earlier and my body behaves this cycle) but may have already ovulated by the time I have the scan however I spoke to the nurse who said it should not matter as long as I check for my LH surge over the weekend before so they know exactly when I have ovulated.  If all goes to plan I will then have my embies (if they survive) transferred the following weekend.  Fortunately my clinic does this as my embies were unusually day 6 blasts (in my fresh cycle my best two embies were put back on day 4 but they cultivated the remaining 4 and despite a couple of tense days when I thought none of them were going to make it to blast at all, they must be slow developers - I blame DH   - and two got there in the end) so will be put back on day 6.

Emma Chocs - congrats to you   you got there in the end - sounds like coordinating this FET has been a bit of a nightmare for you- hope the 2ww does not drag too much now and wishing you lots of    .

Sunny -   I've read lots of stories on this site where people's grade 2 embies have made it through so don't give up hope yet on little Alice  

Hi Gemma and Linzi - welcome to the board and looks like we'll all be cycling at similar times- Linzi - my AF started the same day as you - are you having a natural cycle?

Vino - has AF arrived yet?  You was due before me!

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

PS Ange - forgot to say thanks for the advice on the deodorant - will try and get some.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Gemma - Are you doing a medicated FET? I did a medicated FET last year but I was on the pills. This time we are trying natural - should be fun trying to find my surge!  Glad you are getting started.

Sunny - great news about having Alice on board. lots of sticky vibes being sent your way and   

Bright eyes - good luck for your 2ww  

Rachel -glad to hear we will be cycling together. I have to go for a blood test on the 26th. My cycle can be really irregular at times so they are going with the shortest as the starting point. This will be my first natural FET - we had medicated last time - so it should be fun trying to find my surge!!

Hi to everyone -still trying to get to know everyone

bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Finding the surge...I gave up trying to interpret those light/ dark blue line kits when trying the old fashioned way. For FET I went for the " digital version", that gives you a smiley face.. no chance of misinterpretaion. Got them in bulk cheaper on the internet so tested very early and kept on testing daily so not as to miss it.
Good Luck with the natural cycles, I found it a nightmare trying to predict. Like Rachel, my cycle is usually regular but when I had a day 10 scan this time the Doc said that by the size if ovaries etc he predicted a shorter cycle and made me test earlier.. and he was right.. I surged on day 12 when I am usually day 15! If you are having scans, they ought to be able to give you a rough indication?
Good Luck with it!
Bright Eyes


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls   

AF is here!!!!!!!! Day 1 is today       yippeeeee.  I have a scan on day 11 which is 28th Jan     Can't believe i'm on the journey again  


Bright eyes -  IKWUM about the digital ones, soooooo much better. Think i'll def the clinic sticks out & use those myself this time again too    Its amazing how they can tell how long your cycle will be isn't it xxx

Rachel - Gosh we're close cycle buddies     You yesterday & me today!!!  My cycles are usually ok, last one wa a 30 (late for me) & one before usual 28 dayer. However i have been stressed at work so i popped it down to that    xx


Gemma - Welcome honey    xx

Emmachoc  - Hows it going Any   signs yet??  xxx

LB - I've forgotten what stage you are at   sorry    You're prob off cycling somewhere knowing you     I have offically stepped down the exercise now   oh well should be worth it    xxx


Linzi - Welcome too honey    Another FET close to me & Rachel     xxx


If i have missed anyone i'm so so sorry, i'm just all in a tiz today cause AF arrived    I even did a little dance this morning in the en-suite      xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Vino - Great news about AF      it'll be CD11  before you know it   Are you doing ov sticks as well?   

As for me, I still have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever.  I keep prodding my boobs to see if they hurt and they don't, but if I continue prodding them they might    I feel completely normal which just goes to show that on a fresh cycle all the so called symptoms I had must have been from the EC and the trigger jab.

Hi to everyone else    

XXX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hiya  

Yeah i have to do the ov sticks.  I too felt normal on my last FET (which worked) so its really hard to tell isn't it. Keep on prodding away   

Roll on CD11!!!!!!!   xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Emma - Glad you feel normal as so do I! You sort of feel that you should be feeling something and try to convince yourself that you are!  The only thing I have is trapped wind from the damn Progerstone pesaries!! I fel awful last time but like yoy that must have been the ICSI effect! Keeping fingers crossed for you.  
Sunny - how are you doing after having little " Alice " put back in the warm?
Vino - glad you are on the way now!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all -

Vino - great news about AF starting  - your scan is the same day as me to (although i will be day 13 by then - still hoping my surge is not early this month).

Bright Eyes - thanks for the advice about the digital ovulation sticks - I used the ordinary ones when having IUI treatment and they were a bit of a nightmare to make out the lines at times so will definitely invest in some if they are easier, especially as it's possible I will ovulate before I have my scan.

I'm currently trying to sort out a reflexologist for a couple of sessions - I had acupuncture in my two fresh cycles which I have to say I did not find overly relaxing, so am trying something different this time around.

Hi to everyone else,

Bye for now,

Rachel x


----------



## Gemma J10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi girls

Linzi32 I am about to start medicated FET my clinic don't offer the choice to do natural.  Going to clinic on the 22nd Jan to collect drugs and start with injections on the 27th Jan not looking forward to injections again lol. I have my first scan on the 14th Feb to check my ovaries are down reg correctly.  I'm sure that you are excited now that things are starting.  This may sound silly but what is difference between medicated and natural?

Thanks to everyone else for welcoming me.

Gemma


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls... 

Vino & Linzi we are all cycle buddies as my a/f showed up today aswell!!.

I was a bit worried as they said they needed to do bloods on day 10 which is next sunday but up called up today and told them a/f had arrived and they said they would call me back after the morning meeting, so i expected to get a call to tell me that this cycle was cancelled. But at 2pm i got the call to say they are going to do the bloods next friday instead (cd and take it from there so everything seems to be still on!! YIPEE!!

Gemma a natural cycle is just means you take no drugs. They let your body do what it does naturally and when they detect your normal ovulation surge they do the E/T, so it is all completely natural.

Tracyxx


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I am due for down reg on 29th January.  Looking forward to it all apart from the 2WW.  Will be trying metformin and viagra suppositories as well this time.  Really hoping for BFP this time!!  Already have DD (1st FET).  She told me today that she would like a baby brother and sister.  Twins... sounds good to me.

Good luck to those on their 2WW.  Hope everything is ok.
Love
M
xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone i hope you are all keeping wellxxxx

a question if anyone can answer please we are haing fet with donated embies, am on day 19 of burserlin and due to have d/reg scan on monday the 21st over the past 3 days ive had like period pains and felt really uncomfortable does anyone no if this is normal thanks sue


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just popped on to see how everyone was doing.

Vino - great news on AF arriving.

Welcome - meobs/gemma

Weekend here again - thank god.  Have not had a very good week.  Have been very irritable and very anxious, brain is totally working overtime.  Work has been a nightmare this week.  Could do with another week off already. Had a migrane on Thursday night.  Boobs are absolutely massive - can't remember of having all this first time round.  Going to chill all weekend and hopefully will feel bit better by Monday.

Got my appointment for 1st scan on 31st January so another 2 weeks of jabbing!!

Will get back on when feeling bit better.

Speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone

sorry I haven't been on for so long but it has been a totally hectic week. Finding the drugs an absolute breeze, 2 tablets a day and an injection at night. As this is my last go with our own eggs (or my eggs , should I say   ) I expect that if we have to go for a donor cycle abroad then it will be much the same with injections and tablets. At least I won't have to go through another bloody operation!

The progess on the board is really taking shape, lots of us at different stages and a couple of pregnancy tests looming   - how exciting!!!  I am still very nevous about the 2 surviving, or 1 surviving and think about it so much, can't help it.

Is anyone having really weird dreams??  My god, I am dreaming about the most ridiculous things    

ttfn...off to chill some wine!
xxxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey girls, can I joint please?

I have started the down reg. on Christmas day... to have my first FET early february. Had a fresh cycle in october, with single embryo transfer.... no success unfortunatly... but this time!!! 
Im having all the boosts i can find, royal jelly, meditation, alkaline diet...  lets hope that at least one of them will help!!!!!!

Im slowly reading back, but you've written soooooo much...


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Rachel, i did accupunture in my first fresh cycle, and decided not to in this one.... For the same reason that you! I feel so much more relaxed this time around, don't want any poking, and stressing to destroy it.....


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello

Hope you are all having a good weekend.  Have been reading through as many posts as I could I just wondering about something... Do most people do Buserelin for D/R for FET?  I always do Prostap for FET and Buserelin for fresh.  Anyone know why that is?

Gemma - Hi, just found out which thread you are on!   Have sent you a PM.

Rachel - I have been doing reflexology for more than a year now and really enjoy it.  I had acupuncture for a while which I did enjoy but it was in London and I live in Yorkshire.  Found that the stress of getting to London was defeating the object so stopped treatment.  

Hope the 2ww ladies are doing well.

  - for everyone

Love
Meobs
xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi meobs

I'm on Buserelin for D/R for FET.  Was also on this for fresh.  Not sure why.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Meobs, im on Synarel, and was on my fresh cycle as well.....

I've heard that reflexology is not so good during IVF....? My reflexologist stopped my treatments when i started.... Of course everyone is different, just thought to let you know....


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello girls  

How are we all doing?

Meobs - I have only ever had Buserelin on all fresh cycles. With FET i've only ever had a natural FET so never had to down reg so i can't input on that side of things sorry. Good look with your FET this time round 

Buttercup - I too am haveing FET early feb  infact theres a few of us now  I have my first app for a scan on 28th & hopefully ET will be 7th Feb ish  xx

Aikybeats - Sorry you've had a bad week  hope things pick up soon for you. As for the bog boobs, you couldn't lend them me could you??   xx

Babycat - Yes i too am having weird dreams  & i'm not any drugs i'm having a natural cycle   I really hope your dreams come true with your last go wih your own eggs 

Tracey - Yeaaaahh   another cycle buddie   xxx

Rachel - Here's to 28th for us both   won't be long till the dreaded   xx

Emmachoc, LB, Linzi, brighteyes, sueandles  hope i haven't missed anyone 










xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

can i join you all, i am doing FET, started d/r 18/12 and am now 9 days off ET, it is on 29th Jan    I had 1st ICSI in the summer and got BFP but unfortunately m/c, so we are using our 6 frosties this time and hoping this is the one!!

meobs - i am having bureselin for d/r, did for fresh cycle aswell!! I have also heard that we cannot do reflexology during tx, think i read it on here somewhere!!  

is anyone else going to be on 2ww with me??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls,

I forgot to update on me on my last post 

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous & anxious about the FET. I'm not sure how i will handle if it doesn't work. It has to work, it just has to.   

Nervous times ahead............................................... 








xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Julia 

I won't be on the 2ww with you as my ET will be approx 7th feb. All the best for your ET, not long now!!!!!!! I hope your dreams come true 








xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Julia - how are you?  How's the dr going?  Hope you're not having any awful side effects.  Lovely to see you here - the ladies here are great  

Vino - Sorry to hear you're feeling nervous & anxious.  The 7th of Feb will come round soon and before you know it you'll be reunited with your embies.  It's natural to feel anxious and I think with FET we all worry that our frosties won't survive the thaw....but most clinics won't freeze anything but good quality embies so I'm sure everything will be OK   

Hi to everyone else  

Well, I started my peeing on a stick this morning (it's early morning over here).  I'd planned to test everyday from today until Friday when I have to go into the clinic to have a blood test.  Anyway, I did a clearblue test this morning and it was positive.....two bl**dy lines....I couldn't believe it.  No one is more shocked than me as I've has absolutely no symptoms whatsoever.  I'm a little worried that it could turn out to be a chem pg or end up like last time....but hopefull not.  I still have 4 days 'til official test day (which will be 15 days post ov) so I'll continue to pee on a stick until then.

XXX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc       

I'll keep everything crossed that each day you test is a      

You are so naughty testing before test date   


xxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm going to be on  Buserelin for FET. I start on day 21 of my cycle, which is the 8th of Feb


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I am totally confused  with all of these tests dates! I was told to test on the 28th which will be 2w to the day of the transfer and 17 days after ovulation? My little ones were frozen on day one and put back after a 24hr thaw( 3 days post ov).. so wonder if that makes the difference? 
I have deliberatley not bought any kits this time as I don't want to drive myself mad with the temptation to test. I am just going to try my best to sit it out and see what happens... whether I will have the willpower though remains to be seen!??
Feeling fine, not sore boobs , no spotting, no twinges ( apart from the ache you get in tummy from pesaries)... I'm convinced it's all a lottery at the end of the day.. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone!  So many new people have joined the board!  

Emmachoc! I am soooo happy for you!  I have my fingers crossed for you that it sticks!!!  It gives me hope... And the fact that you don't feel pregnant... Keep us informed with what happens!  I will have to quiz you on what you did differently in your 2WW...

Best of luck to everyone else who has started too ...  I will have my ET around Feb. 12th... Still so long to wait...

Anji


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone hope you are keeping well
i went for my d/reg scan today womb lining is 8.5 so i have to go back on friday  as this happend to anyone else


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello 

I know there are lots of you already but is there room for one more?  

I started DR'ing on 8th Jan and if all goes well ET should be the week of 11th Feb.  Although, AF hasn't shown up yet so I'm hoping I haven't got another cyst like last time  

Would be great to chat with other FETers  

Shill


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sueandles - I get totally confused over linings. The first time I went, we had to forget it as my day of surge it was 7.4 and the Nurse said only do it over 8. The next time I went, it was 7.3 and I saw the consutant. he said that as it was even looking, that he was happy with it and we could go ahead... as it was to transfer on a Sun we had to cancel in the end. I asked him why the Nurse had cancelled at 7.4 and he said she was over cautious? This time I went on day 11 and it was 6.8 but again they said that it was all even and would increase by the time of tranfer 5 days later.. so we went ahead.. only time will tell now! In some clinics I don;t think they scan and just go on bloods.. ? Bright Eyes.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya brighteyes thanks for the reply 

apparently i have got to have a thin lining they dont say how thin 
if that hapens i then take progynova to thicken it...
god its so confusing lol must be the injections sending me crackers


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Emmachoc!  I am so excited for you and I really hope it isn't a chemical pregnancy as they are just so sad and cruel.  Keep us posted


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just a quick one from me - nothing much happening at the moment till my scan on 28th and feel there's lots more waiting going on in a natural FET   and am just trying to keep busy at the moment until then (fortunately work is sorting that one out!).

Welcome to the thread Meobs, Buttercup, Julia and Shill  

Meobs - never heard of anyone using viagra suppositories before  - what do they do?  Wishing for twins for you though and know what you mean about the stress of getting to the appointments for acupuncture outweighing the benefits.

Buttercup - I think I had read the reviews about reflexology not helping with IVF a while ago but have also read the same recently about acupuncture in an article in the Guardian so it is difficult to know what to believe as this contradicts most other studies.  However as I am having a natural FET and there is no medication for it to interfere with I think I will be OK with the reflexology and have probably got nothing to loose - have had it lots in the past and I just find it better in terms of relaxing me but it's a personal thing I think as many people hate their feet being touched.

Julia - My FET is due the first week of Feb (no exact date yet as have to wait to ovulate) but hopefully should be joining you for some of the TWW.

Shill - the one with the cute's puppy (you know what I'm on about! where's Harley's jumper gone?).

Alkybeats - hope you're feeling better (although agree with Vino and having bigger boobs is the one thing I'm missing out on a natural FET! )

Babycat -  know how you are feeling about worrying if your two embies will survive as I'm in much the same position - I'm trying to focus on the statistics that at least one should make it (and two will be a bonus - trying not to think about the worst scenario)

Vino - hope your nerves are calmer now 

Emmachoc - Fantastic news - hope its the first of many two lines for us all but am keeping everything crossed for you   

Brighteyes - it is confusing isn't it with different clinics giving different test dates - I am with you though on planning not to buy any of the dreaded wee sticks much before the test date (not out of great patience but more 'cos I'm scared of getting a BFN and it's quite nice to think maybe a bit longer!)

Sueandles - sorry to hear about your scan  - I have read elsewhere that other people have been delayed because of their womb lining not being the right thickness when down regging so I think this is normal but must be really frustrating for you -   for Friday and you can get going then.

Hi to everyone I have missed - the more the merrier but it's difficult to keep up with everyone!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Vino! We will be buddies then im hoping for ET around 4-6th february... Will know more after my scan next week. I sooooooooo understand your nervousness....... its hard sometimes to keep up the hopes and the smiles! But it will work! I have a good feeling about 2008. 

Emmachoc, congrat on your +... and keeping everything crossed for you and them to stick nicely!

Sueandles, hello the lining has to be really thin first at d/r, and then you can start thickening. Im doing the same... How many days are you in? What are you taking? Im sniffing Synarel 2x a day... and im also on Progynova now, to get the thickness... we are aiming for 9mm.

Rachel, thanks for the welcome you are right, it is confusing, what is good, and what is bad for you You just have to go with what you feel comfortable with..  I personally LOVE my feet being touched...  pedicure is heaven for me.... We are having ET around the same time then!?


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya buttercup am on day 22 of buserlin injections i go back friday for another scan hope you are wellxxxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi sue! Good luck for friday! Poor you with the injections... How are you handling them? And the hormones? I had terrible moodswings... 
xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey – how you doing?

Welcome buttercup and Julia

Vino – Know what you mean about being anxious and nervous but I’m positive that we are all going to get through it this time.  Thinking of you.

Emmachoc – keeping fingers crossed for you.

Hi babycat/bright eyes/quiet storm/meobs/Rachel/sueandles/linzi and anyone I’ve missed.

At work again, so need to be quick.

For those on medicated FET, just wondered if anyone knew roughly when my ET would be.  Up for scan next Thursday after DR.  Think I then come away with pessaries.  Not sure how long those for.  

Anyway had medicated FET at Ninewells and could explain.

Many thanks – speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Alkybeats,
Im having my scan next thursday too!!!!! They should then check the thickness of you lining, and if its good, should have ET early following week.... so the week of the 4th! Same as me!  Have you started your Estradiol? Im taking royal jelly, what should help me build a nice thick nest

xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya buttercup have been lucky really have only had a few mood swings hope you are okxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks, much better, then first time around! I dont work that hard this time, what is a bless.. would need to study though..... but no brain, thanks to the hormons...  

xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

For all of us...............................










xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Getting kept very busy at work which is probably a blessing in disguise. Trying not to think to much about the next few weeks and trying to deal with one day at a time. 

EmmaChoc -good luck over the next few days you must be so nervous. Hope everything goes well. Good luck

vino, Gemma, bright eyes, tracy,meobs, ailkybeauty, baby cat & buttercup hope you are all keeping well and that everything is going well. 

bye
linzi
x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Y'al

Anyone having problems with their weight and bloating? I am taking 6mg (x3 a day) of prognova and my injection in the evening and to try and keep my weight steady I do 22ish points on weight watchers a day, sometimes less.  The thing is I am feeling bloated and my weight is fluctuating but I don't  know if this is a side effect of the drugs so wondered if anyone else was suffering?

I can't believe that if my frosties make it I will have them transferred a week Friday!  Where the heck has January gone....might be a good omen for the 2 week wait but that is always the slowest 2 weeks of the year eh?


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Babycat, im having the same amount as you.... Im on a total alkaline diet at the moment, and that helps, i did find that meat makes me bloated, and also too much dairy is not good either.

I know, time flies by!!!! Friday for you?? God, thats almost here!!! When will you know about your frosties?


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI Buttercupp

My frosties are defrosted on fri the 31st so a week Friday for me and they will phone me that afternoon. Though I have asked if I can phone them as I will be in a meeting until 5 and I dont want a sad journey home if they havent made it!

What is an alkaline diet and why are you doing that? Very intrigued! xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.womanspassions.com/articles/136.html

Well, they say, that a too acidic body/lining is not good for the embryos to stick to. Thats why im trying to cut out meat, wheat, dairy..... and have lots of veggies instead.... Have a look on the net, its really interesting!...  

/links


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls........... 

Well not much happening with me yet, i have got my 1st appointment on Friday morning to go for bloods but with this being our first FET i really don't know what will happen and when so i will just have to take it one appointment at a time, roll on Friday.

Emmachoc i am so happy for you, my fingers are crossed for the official test day......     .

Baby cat i know how you feel, i bloated up like a balloon on my last tx cycle and gained almost a stone and i already had 2+ stone to loss so that wasn't good, this time i am doing a natural cycle so am ok but i am still doing weight watchers (21 points a day) to try and loss some weight before my E/T.

Aiky, how are you getting on, any idea yet when your E/T might be? I hope we are on the 2ww togther.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Tracey - Good luck for your appointment on Friday   

Just a quickie from me...... I had my beta bloods today and my level came back at 197, which I'm very pleased with.  Am back in on Sat for another one to check the levels are rising ok.  Thanks for all your suppport over the past few weeks.....I've been a nervous wreck!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Congrats on your    Emma!!!

only a few more days for me until embies come out of the freezer, bit scared but trying not to think about it all too much!!

Hi to all  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulatuions EMMACHOC   
[fly]      [/fly]

Fabulous news honey, it really is !!!
Remind me again was it blasts you had popped back??

xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrtats EMMACHOC... hope everything from here is plain sailing for you.    

Hope that everything is going well for the rest of you due to start and those due to test with me soon. Next Tues is looming  and I had not bought a test kit to avoid me from doing it too early. I am tempted to just wait and see if AF turns up. That has told me far more times that it is a BFN rather than a rather expensive pee stick!!! Have had an awful burning in left side of groin for a few days but testing this AM. Not sure what that is about, my only symptom!

Best of Luck! Bright Eyes


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Vino - I had 2 x day 3 embies put back, with assisted hatching.

Thanks for the congrats


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Tracyxx  I think my legs have blown up like tree trunks!  Tried to get my jeans on tonight and they are so tight. I think it must be water retention.

Hi Buttercupp.  I read the information on an alkaline diet but I don't think I can be bothered   I have done so much over our last 4 icsi with diet, water, milk, nuts etc etc and I am up to my neck in it now !!!!  If this one doesn't work (and I swear I know it won't as we only have 2 embies from a failed icsi) then we are down the donor egg route and my consultant thinks we have such a good chance with that.  

I have a scan on Monday so we will see how the lining is doing then. Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing well.

EmmaChoc -congratulations on your BFP!! Hoping everything goes well for you for the next 9 months. Keep us posted. Can i ask did your clinic suggest assisted hatching? 

Babycat - good luck for the scan on monday. 

Bright eyes - hope you keep strong over the next few days. Good luck for tuesday hope that you get a successful result.

Julia - good luck for your embies defrosting

I get bloods taken on saturday so I won't know the result until Monday but I doubt I will have surged this early!

bye for now
Linzi32


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Linzi - yes re AH.  I had in done on my second fresh go too, based on the fact that I didn't get pg on my first tx when I had two blasts put back.  Having read up a lot on AH is seems it is more common to have it done with FET as the zona becomes quite tough after freezing.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone hope you are well 

just come home from clinic lining was 1.5 so now we hope to start the progynova if bloods come back ok this afternoonxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

hello everyone

Mind if I join in too. I started my treatment for fet last sat, and I am nervous as hell. I constantly sweep the internet for good news stories hoping that I will also end with a positive re****. In Sep I had a chemical pregnancy but thats all it sadly turned out to be. I was devastated. I am trying to do everything right this time,even to the extent that I bought myself a juicer for christmas, and think I may turn orange with the amount of carrot juice Im drinking. Was thinking about acupuncture, but I dont know what the actual benefits of it are can anyone help. And does anyone have any other healthy tips I can try. I know I sound like a manic but I want to give myself as much of a chance as possible. Or at least try and convince myself that it may all help. love jo x x x


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello!

Congratualations Emmachoc!  I am sooo happy for you!

I remember you saying that your clinic had a better rate of success from FET than fresh...

Did you do anything differently in the 2WW?

Did you rest for 3 days after the transfer?

Best wishes to all the new FETers that have joined the board too!

Anji


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Joanne,

I have also had two chemical pregnancies...

I think its great that you're trying to be as healthy as possible...I really do think it helps.

You may want to also try a vitamin programme, like Foresight.  They test your hair to see if you have excess chemicals, and if you are low in minerals and vitamins.  Then they tailor a program for you especially for TTCing.

I did acupuncture for a long time.  Although at the time I was doing it it didn't seem to help much, like to lower my FSH.  And, I also got a negative from my first IVF that I did with acupunture.  However, after several months of acupunture, my egg quality dramatically improved, FSH got better etc.  So, i think that it can help.  BUt I am not convinced about doing it at the same time as IVF/ICSI.  When I stopped acupunture, I got much better results for two other IVF cycles (though both biochemical pregnancies).

I am sure you'll get lots of support from this board, and have my fingers crossed for your FET!

Best wishes,
Anji


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Anji - hello & thanks for your good wishes    I took it easy on the day of transfer but after that I went back to doing normal things (except going to the gym).  I had acu on the day before transfer which I firmly believe helped my lining which was only 8.5mm the day before transfer.  TBH I think a lot of it is in the lap of the gods.  Not long for you now     

Bright eyes - Hope you're not going too mad on the 2ww     I'm sure there's someone else on the 2ww and I can't remember who  

Hellooo to everyone else    

Just had my second hcg today and it was 563 for 16dpo which I'm pleased about.  The next hurdle is the viability scan in two weeks...arrrhhhhh, I'll have no fingernails left by then!

xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

emma - well done on the levels   

sueandles - it is great when you move onto the next stage isn't it, well done!!

Jo - good luck with your FET, it is great to chat to others going through the same thing!!

Started lovely pessaries this morning, expecting phone call on Monday to thaw out my frosties, hoping i get 2 good ones to put back in on Tuesday!!     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Morning Girls,

Well my 1st natural cycle has finally started, i had my 1st set of bloods yesterday, my 2nd set today and i have to go back for the 3rd set on Monday, then they will call me on Monday afternoon with the results. But Monday is still only day 11 which for me is still far to early for a surge so i think i will be back for another few bloods mid week before they detect anything. The lab have looked at my case and have recommended i thaw 6 embies and use the best 2 for the transfer so i'm happy with that as thawing 6 each time would give me 3 x FET's, so they are estimating my e/t to be around next Fri/Sat.

Emma well done on the levels, i will be sendng you tons of positive vibes for your scan........     

Bye for now
Tracyxx  _


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls,
have had a busy week without a chance to view this board since Monday but it seems lots has been happening for most of us.  I've just started testing for my surge but no sign yet (which is good as it would have messed up the time I'd booked off work if it had come early) but have my scan on Monday (day 13) which is when I usually ovulate.

Firstly - EmmaChoc - OMG - Congratulations on your   - that's fantastic news - I'm really pleased for you and hope it's a good omen for the rest of us and that your fingernails will make the next two weeks!

Buttercup - how's the womb lining looking now?

Vino - loving the BFP dust!

Linzi - hope work isn't too stressful for you but know what you mean about keeping busy.  Good luck for Monday   

Babycat - sorry you have been having problems with bloating - hopefully it will all be worth it - good luck Monday too for the lining    

Julia - know what you mean about worrying about how the embies will survive the thaw but  for us all on that one I think - will be thinking of you over the next two days and hope it's great news on Monday and Tuesday  

Brighteyes - good luck for next Tuesday if I don't post before then - BFP I hope    

Sueandles - glad the scan was OK - any news on your bloods yet?

Jo - Welcome to the thread - Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy in September. I'm sure you'll find lots of advice on here about things that can help though for this cycle - I tried acupuncture on my first two cycles which were unfortunately BFN for me although there is a lot of research saying that statistically it can increase the chances of BFP (I think there is a thread about this on the FF site somewhere).  I'm giving reflexology a go for this one instead but at the end of the day I think anything relaxing can help and would personally try not to worry too much about  what it is and chose what suits you - I think if it is going to happen for you it will and sometimes there is no rhyme or reason but lots of    for you from me!

Tracy - glad to hear your cycle has started and it sounds like your clinic are making good decisions about your embies - hopefully though this will be the only thaw you have to worry about for a while as you will get a  !!!  When do you expect your surge to happen?  My ET will probably be next weekend too or just after. 

Hi to everyone I have missed again,

Bye for now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rachel - Just wanted to say good luck with your scan on Mon!!!! Mines at 2pm so i'll update at some point in the evening. If its all ok i'll start the ovulation sticks from Tues  OMG, i can't believe how quick its all moving, can you?? x

Well here's lots of baby dust, lucky dust & whatever else dust we all need 









In the meantime girls









xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls  

I would like to join you all if you don´t mind. I am having natural FET end of february and have 6 day 3 frosties, my doc sugested a trial cycle before FET as I just had a mc at 12 wks from my 2nd ICSI.

I tested yesterday and just had a surge so now will have to go for a blood test confirming ovulation and then scans and ET will be after AF on my next cycle. 

Congratulations to all the BFP girls and good luck to everyone else waiting    

Havana x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Vino & Rachel -   for your scans on Monday    

Julia -   for Monday & Tuesday   

Tracy -   with the bloods   

Hi Havana and welcome    Congrats on the surge....it's all looking good for next month   

 to everyone else XX


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky from me - 

Vino -   for tomorrow and loving the fancy fairy too!  It is going quick now - just hope that it doesn't then drag during the tww.

Havana - sorry to hear about your mc but welcome to the thread - it's a lucky one so far and hope the blood test confirms everything can steam ahead next month for you.

Emmachoc - thanks!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rachel -







too!!!
I can't believe we have our scans tomorrow  All the best....will catch up hopefully tomorrow night to see how you got on xx

Emmachoc - Has it sunk in yet BFP BFP BFP BFP yiipppppeeeee







xx

Havanna -







to this thread  you'll soon be on the journey xxx

Hi to the rest of the gang 

xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey girls! 

Lots of good luck for the scans tomorrow!!!   

Not sure about the lining yet, going to have my scan on thursday!!!...... until then, im just taking my royal jelly nicely....   and hope it works! The hormones are well and truly working overtime with me... just cried over some cute otters on the telly..... and i have no short-tirm memory... my hubby finds it utterly entertaining...  

Emma fingers and everything crossed for you for the next 2 weeks!!!

Hugs and positive vibes for everyone, who needs some, i have a lot today..    
xxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi girls hope you all had a lovely weekend.

I am just back from hospital and my scan is 8.6. They want anything over 8 so they were happy with that. No more injections just the tablets and I start cyclogest tomorrow  

I have asked the hospital to phone my DF with the result on Thursday to let him know if the frosties survive as I will be in a meeting all day and I dont want to have bad news hanging over me. I also want him to have some responsibilty for this session as I think I have done enough!!!!

ttfn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Babycat - that's wonderful news on your scan     your lining sounds great and it will thicken up before ET.  Mine was 8.5 the day before ET and look at me now!  I'll be sending you lots of positive thawing vibes for Thursday


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all

Emmachoc - congratulations on your BFP.  That is so exciting.  I have been busy lately and have not caught up on the thread yet so no more personals, sorry.  It's DD's 5th birthday tomorrow (she was a frozen embryo) and I start DR tomorrow so am hoping it will bring me luck.

Good luck everyone with all those scans/injections and other nice things.

Speak soon.
Love
M


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

they thawed my 4 day 1 frosties this morning and all 4 survived the thaw  . They are thawing the other 2 day 2 embies later and will pick best 2 to go back tomorrow at 3pm.

wish me luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

well I had my scan and all steam ahead as it is looking good - my womb lining was 9.8 which I was pleased with and the Consultant also said my one 'natural' folly was 18 (not sure what measurement 18 is   but it looked big so  if I think positively and both my frosties survive the thaw could be my one chance of triplets! ).  It's now not entirely the natural FET I had thought because as I have not had my LH surge yet, he has prescribed me an Ovritrelle injection to make sure I ovulate on Wednesday and then also have to take 3   of the lovely cyclogest pessaries a day from tomorrow (I get a lot of spotting towards the end of my cycle so he said this would help keep my womb lining thick as it also helped with this when doing IVF) but at the end of the day if it helps me get PG then I don't care.  My ET day will now be next Wednesday 6/2 - I have probably mentioned this already but have day 6 blastocysts which is why it is a day later than normal.  Not sure when I will be due to test though as forgot to ask although need to get to the ET first before I will worry about that.

Vino - how was your scan?

Julia - 4/4  surviving that's fantastic news. Good luck for tomorrow  - hope it goes well.

Meobs- hope DD has a nice birthday - sounds like a good omen to start down regging to me  !

Babycat - If I don't post beforehand good luck with the thaw on Thursday and well done on getting dh to call the clinic for you - sounds a good plan and should make things a bit less stressful 

Buttercup - good luck for Thursday too  !

Well that's all from me - hi to everyone I have missed,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Rachel - My scan was great too. All looks ok & my dominant ovary had a follie of 17mm, they did an ovulation test there & it was positive   so it looks like i'll have shorter cycle as my surge happened on today, day 11. So i also had a HCG injection whilst there too. Soooooooooo ET is Monday       No more testing pee sticks   Test day will be 16th Feb.  They are thawing my batch of 2 blasts (day 5 blasts)  first & if they survive i get an ET of Mon at 8.30am, if they don't my other 3 (day 6 blasts) will be pulled out & i'll have an ET of Mon p.m    I too have the pessaries, yuk yuk yuk     

Blimey its all happening sooooooo fast.

I have my usual steriods etc to take & daily injections of clexane after ET & if its a BFP i'll poss have to have them daily till 36 weeks.
We def are on the 'wait' together honey  

Babycat - Good luck for thurs   

Julia - Great news on your embies!!!!   

Buttercup - Good luck also for your scan on thurs    xxx

Hi to everyone else.

I've forgotten if anyone is on the dreaded wait    


xxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck Julia! And Babycat!

Rachel, then if all goes well with me, we might even have our ET together!!!! Just looking at the timetable, and poss transfer on tuesday/wednesday!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, i am officially a nervous wreck today................ 

I went for my 3rd FET bloods this morning and was told to phone at 2pm for the results, i had a really busy day so didn't get the chance to phone until late this afternoon only to be told by the nurse that they detected the surge this morning so went ahead and organised the thaw for tommorrow morning and the embryo transfer for Wednesday morning and suddenly i feel soooooooooooooooo nervous!!.

It all just came as such a shock as i was expecting at least another few days of bloods then the transfer to be on Friday or Saturday at the earliest so it has really caught me off guard...............OMG i will be PUPO on Wednesday, i am so excited!! .

Julia congratulations on your thaw result i hope i am just as lucky tomorrow, it looks ike we will be on our 2ww together... 

Tracy.......xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Tracey - OMG OMG OMG     Transfer on weds , all will be fine honey.  I too was taken aback at the clinic today, i surged today & wasn't expecting it!!!! My ET is now next Mon, OMG OMG OMG    Good luck honey     xxx

Buttercup - Me you & Rachel all 'PUPO' together!!!! xx

I can't believe how things are panning out now girls, its so exciting.

Well fairy dust, baby dyst, lucky dust or whatever else dust all round  

xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Have been reading or should I say lurking in the back ground.  Im due to due Natural FET next week and though it was abt time I made my presence know   

Hey Tracy, Its me   

This will be my second FET, and Im really hoping that this time its a BFP, just like I wish for all my FF mates.

You all sound so positive and thats where I want to be.

So lots of     to Tracy, Buttercup, Vino,Julie, Babycat,Rachel. Meobs, Havana, Emma (congrats) Hope that I have not missed out on anyone.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

I hope everything goes to plan with your FET, you won't be that long behind me so we will get to PUPO together for a few days then hopefully when we get our  we can pregnancy buddies (PMA, We all need to keep thinking positively)...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow!!!!!! Its all happening!!! Can't belive!!!! Vino, I KNOW!!!   Just read!!! We are all going together.....  

And Tracy!!!!! Soooooooo exciting!!!!!! Everything will be great hun, don't worry!!!... 

Zulu, welcome, and good luck for next week!!! 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what a busy day on this thread.

Julia - You must have some excellent embies for 4/4 to survive the thaw - I hope the remaining two are good ones too  for ET tomorrow - I'll sending you some positive ET vibes from across the waves   

Rachel & Vino -        great news on your scans and injections and   for your embies during the thaw     sending you lots of positive vibes 

Trace -        on your surge,   for the thaw and ET on Wednesday   

Hi & welcome Zulu  

Meobs -   with your first injection  

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Julia - Sorry, your ET is today, am having a blonde moment    Good luck sweetie


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to let you know that I had a    today.  It is test day so no room for error. Back to full round of TX as no frosties in the bank now.
Good Luck to the rest of you.
Bright Eyes


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Brighteyes - I'm so sorry honey    i really am.  Wishing you all the best for future treatment    

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Bright Eyes -   so sorry to hear your news    Goof luck for your next cycle    XX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

So sorry Brighteyes, i hope next time is you turn, it is so unfair    

   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone 

OMG lots of going ons here girls   Thanks for the welcomes and good luck to all of you on ET this week
Vino   Rachel   Tracy   Buttercup  Julia   Babycat   forgive me if I forget anyone this thread it's thriving lovely 

Brighteyes I'm so sorry it didn't work hun     did AF come yet?, if not maybe you could still test again  if not then good luck for next tx  

Emmachoc It´s nice to have you around  

Zulu: Hi ya this is the best threat to be right now Good Luck hun  

Buttercup: I am at the Bacc too, I think they are great they make me feel very calm about tx and that´s the key to a   

Love to all girl and spread the dust     
Havana


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls.

Brighteyes, am so very sorry, but you sound really positive and know thats half the battle won 

Thank-you for the warm welcome. Have been reading on the thread trying to catch up too.

Lots of     for everyone.
Lv
Bev


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Morning

Bright Eyes - I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  Take your time to get over this TX and hopefully soon you will be ready to get on the journey again.  Take care.

I am just back from the hospital and TX has been postponed, I am so sad about it and want the next few weeks to go very quickly.  

 for you Bright Eyes.

Love
M
xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

BrightEyes, so sorry that it didn't work out this time....  good luck for next time!!! Lots of positive hugs sweet 



Havana, thats great!... i think too that they are all great at the bacc, both the nurses and doctors! Soooo, you live in my end of the country...


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Buttercup: No unfortunatly I don´t leave near you, I´m in Swindon, Wilts. Had the option of Bacc or Oxford for my NHS tx and we chose Bacc   ah also can I ask you, do you know the opening times for the blood room at the RUH main outpatients? the thing is I want to go there instead of my GP cos It will be with the clinic quicker. I can´t find it in their website  

Meobs: Hi hun sorry about your tx being postponed, do you know why? or sorry to be soo nosey but am sure you will be back with tx very soon, time just fly  

I am waiting for my FF membership to get thru and then I will be able to get myself a ticker and a foot message too   
Havana x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Girls for all the good luck messages,

I just had my first bit of good news, i spoke to the lab and they said that out of my 18 frosties in storage they took out 6 embryos to thaw last night and all 6 have thawed perfectly so i am thrilled, they said they will just wait until tomorrow and select the best 2 for transfer........ , it is slightly sad though that the other 4 will be left to perish .

So as of 3.15pm tomorrow i will be PUPO........... 

Tracyxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Havana, donno hun, sorry, im doing all my blood tests at the GPs, but that's a good idea you have! Try to call them. And then i might join you... Swindon....ah...i think i've been there once.. not round the corner...

Tracy great news!!!! Good luck for all of you for tomorrow (you and the embys.. )

Do you know what happens with the unused embryos? In some places there are options, but not sure what is the standard protocol.....


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am officially PUPO now,    , i had a 4 cell and a 5 cell put back and they were very pleased with the quality. It is exactly the same as last time, 4 and a 5, and the nurse said that you are more likely to get pregnant once you have been pregnant before, so     

The transfer was difficult and took 1/2 hour, i apparently have a kink in my cervix and she really struggled to get through, no pain no gain i suppose!!

Tracey - well done on the thaw, good luck for tomorrow then you can join me on the 2ww.

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Julia







  

[fly]    [/fly]

Great stuff xxxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. I had a small nightmare at work yesterday involving a meeting that went on longer than normal and in my rush to leave I left my laptop at work!! Anyway just been catching up and things really are getting going on here. Next week looks like being a busy one for us all. 

Quick update on me: I had bloods on sat and Monday and got a call yesterday saying that they had detected a surge!!!  To say I was shocked is putting it mildly - I have PCOS and a very erratic cycle normally. I trust them completely so it must be true but I still can't quite believe it. I thought I would be back and forth for days getting bloods. I had even looked out all my favourite jumpers and cardigans - at work injection marks on arms starts too many questions.  Anyhow they also did a scan and my lining is 8.5 which they say is fine so I think it must really be the surge. I have only 2 blasto's left so they are putting them back on Monday assuming they defrost ok -please God!!!!

Tracy - good luck for E/T tomorrow - hoping it works for you   

Babycat - Good luck for thursday -  

Meobs - sorry to hear they postponed - I know how it feels - hopefully it won't be postponed for to long 

Julia - I also have a kink in my cervix according to the doctors at my previous clinic!   Glad you have the embies on board and hope you get through the next 2 weeks and get that result you deserve.  

Rachel - good luck for next wed for ET. looks like a few of us will be going mad together on the 2 ww!  I am due in on mon next week if my 2 (we have nicknamed them Rosie  & Jim - someone told me visualisation helps    ) survive the defrost.

Vino - looks like we will be getting ET and doing the old testing at the exact same day.  How are you feeling about next monday? I am trying not to think about it too much  - going to go skiing at the weekend to take my mind of it. Just trying to stay positive that Rosie & Jim defrost ok.   

Buttercup - good luck for next week  -looks like it will be busy on here next week  

Bright eyes -   So sorry to here of your BFN. Hope you are getting the tlc you need at this time. Take time out before your next treatment if that is possible. I know that I was devastated after my first BFN and really needed some time to recover from the madness that is treatment. We are all here for you 

Seem to have rambled on for ages here - that's what happens when I am not on for a few days!!  Speak to you all tomorrow.  I like the PUPO idea.

bye
Linzi
x

by the way can anyone answer me a technical question. I had a ticker at the bottom and a bit with my history of treatment. I had not posted for a few months prior to this month and now it has disappeared.   Has this happened to anyone else?
Zulu - good luck for fet next week


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Meobs -   sorry your tx's been postponed - you must feel so frustrated   

Julia - Hey Lady, you're PUPO      

Tracy -      great news on your thaw rate and   for ET today   

Linzi - Great news on the surge      sending you lots of positive thaw thoughts for your embies   


Helloooo to everyone else


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

I am so sorry Bright Eyes... I am sure that things will start to look up soon for you...

Your thaw rates are great Tracy and Julia!

Welcome Zulu!

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW!  And good luck for everyone waiting to hear about the thawing of embies!

I think that I am the last one on this thread to start the FET... Just got my period today, and my first scan is around Feb. 8th (am on a medicated cycle).  But already I am starting to get nervous about the whole thing...

It's great to have this board and to hear about everyone else's progress...  Makes me feel a bit braver!

On a technical note...can someone explain to me how to put happy faces etc. into my message??  When I try to do it, only words appear, not the picture... Maybe its my computer?  So I am afraid my messages are very uncolourful!!

Best wishes,

Anji


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Linzi - Mon here we come babes      
I'm soooooooo nervous too honey, its horrible thinking about the defrost isn't it. We'll be fine though, they will be fine & we'll get a BFP    

Only 5 more sleeps!!!!!! OMG PUPO PUPO PUOP  

Hi to the rest of the gang, will catch up at lumchtime  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Anji - In the reply you write the smileys appear as words but once you've posted they appear as smiley faces.  A good way to do it is to press preview before you post as you can see how your post will be seen by the rest of us.  Hope that make sense.      xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for while.- busy, busy board – sorry for my lack of personals but typing this at work, and need to be quick.

Hi Bev – We meet again!!

Linzi – thinking of you.  Good luck.

Tracy – still thinking of you.  

Babycat – good luck for Thursday

Meobs – sorry to read that your txs been postponed

Brighteyes – so sorry.

Buttercup /Rachel/meobs/Julia/emmachoc – how you doing

Anji – words appear when you inset a smiley face,  but once you send the message, the smiley faces appear.  I’m on medicated cycle as well, getting my 1st scan tomorrow.

Up to Hospital tomorrow for 1st scan, just hope I’m down regged enough to get onto next stage!!

Will be in touch soon.

Love aikybeats


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I start to down reg on the 8th of Feb, which is day 21 in mycycle


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well girls i am PUPO but slightly worried , when i went for my e/t yesterday she said that as my embryos where frozen immediately after fertilisation and had been thawed less than 24hrs prior to my e/t that they where still very young, so where still all 2 cell yesterday morning. By the time of my e/t at 3pm yesterday one was 4 cell so they transfered the 4 cell and the best looking 2 cell. She told me not to worry as just the fact that 6 out of 6 had survived the thaw and where growing showed how strong they where and before the transfer they where graded at 7/10 but i have no idea what this means.

I'm not so worried about the 4 cell, but is it possible for a 2 cell e/t to results in a positive pregnancy?

Tracyxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Tracey - I'm sorry i don't know the answer to that one  i would assume a 2 cell would be ok as if you think to a natural conception all cells were once a 2 cell & they divide so  Sorry i can't help. But lots of       hang in there as best as you can honey.
I'll send you soooooo much babydust....wait for it..........
































Also can anyone explain what the bubbles thing is?? Its been baffling me for ages  

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Vino and thanks for all the babydust........... 

Bubbles are just something we can blow each other for good luck, they don't really do anything but most people feel its lucky to have bubbles ending in a 7,  i will blow you up to 77 for extra good luck for your e/t......     

Tracyxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Tracey  All makes sence now 

Some more baby dust for you...........................































xxxx


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello everyone.

It really does give me lots of comfort knowing that so many of you out there are going through the same excitement, nervous breakdowns and all the other emotions that you go through on this journey!

I have found out today that I go for my scan on the 8th Feb and if all well fet a few days later. My fingers and toes are crossed for you all. I think its lovely to be able to have people to hand that are going through the same thing, no one feels it as much as we do#
    

love jo x x x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo 

It is lovely that we are all going for FET, so much help here its a godsend isn't it.

Here's some babydust for you for the 8th
















xx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey girls, just a very quick one!! Back from the scan..... 12.5 mm lining!!!!!!!     So i DO recommend royal jelly   SOOOOOO happy! Calling the clinic tuesday 11am, and ET in the afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all is good w everyone, have no time to read back..........    having my hair cut....

xxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wow lots of   for all of you going thru e/t and 2ww at the mo, please ladies try to stay calm and  be  it will work.

Tracy: don´t worry hun, I don´t know much about it but if you look back on the FET´s thread someone posted the same question with a 2 cell embie and went on to have a BFP, have a look   I am sending you    

Buttercup: Wow, well done on that lining   I must remember to buy some Royal Jelly that it´s great not to long for you now hun  

I just came back from my blood test and what a windy and horrible day outhere   but everything went smoothly and now just have to wait a bit more to get the ball rolling next cycle  
cant wait  


Hope everyone else is ok I wish you all  

Back later,
Havana


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Tracy, don't think you need to worry hun, same reasons what Vino said... don't stress, just rest, and relax    

Havana, you the wainting will go sooooooooo quick!!!! You just blink, and its already D-day...

Lots of love and positive energy for everyone!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all,

My goodness - haven't had a chance to log on for a couple of days and so much has happened.  A bit of news from me though - after my last post I had been mulling over in my head why my ET day was next Wednesday when I ovulated on this Wednesday (making it 7 days after to transfer day 6 blasts) - I had queried this at the time I saw the consultant who was a bit dismissive but as I was worrying about it I called the Embryologist at the clinic yesterday to ask him to talk me through it and guess what?  Yes - the Consultant has got it wrong and my ET day is now next Tuesday (assuming the blasts survive - they will defrost that morning so I find out on the day).  Anyway slightly annoyed at the Consultant as you can probably imagine as I am sure this would have jeopardised my chances if I had not thought to query this.  Fortunately this has been the first blip and the clinic has been really good with me until now so hopefully will be no more problems.

Tracy - can't believe you have had your ET already and are now PUPO    - I wouldn't worry at all at one of the embies being only a 2 cell - as the nurse said it is a fighter as has survived the thaw and plenty of people on this site have got a BFP with slower developing embies - I am sure all will be fine and they clearly think they have picked the best one for you.

Julia - congratulations on making PUPO status too - it all sounds really positive   

Brighteyes - so sorry to hear your news  - I know there is nothing I can say right now to make you feel better but hope it won't be too long before you can start your next cycle and get a BFP.

Meobs - so sorry to hear your news too  - it must be so dissappointing for you and I hope it won't be long before you can get going again.

Vino - great news from you - we're cycling closer together than I thought.

Buttercup - great news on the scan today - probably too late for me to try the royal jelly but will def try it next time if I need to.  We are now officially cycle buddies if our embies survive so lots of    for both of us.

Bev - welcome to the thread - no more hiding around now and wishing you lots of     too for next week!  What day do you think your transfer might be?


Linzi - a club is now forming on here of people surging early!  Good luck to you too for Monday with the defrost !  Can't help with the ticker thing though as haven't been able to work that one out myself yet .

Anji - glad to hear AF has arrived so you can officially get your cycle underway

Alkybeats - how did the scan go? 

Joanne - good luck on the 8th

Hello to Emmachoc, Quiet storm, Shill, Sueandles and Havana and anyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone hope you are all well.
just a quick update from me im on day 4 of progynova due for my lining scan on the 8th and if all goes to plan fet should be on the 14th febxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sue


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just did a lovely long post and lost it   

So in a nut shell was just wishing all the 2ww      

All the almost there girls with ET   

Aiky how was your scan,

And to Bright Eyes and Meob  

Rachal, im hoping for ET next Thursday/Friday depending on my surge.
Good thing that you phoned up the Embryologist   

Lv
Bev


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Girls...can't believe this board is so lovely and busy now and I also can't believe that one of our little frosties has made it through the defrosting process. It was a 3 cell at 10.30am this morning and it will be popped back in at 7.45am tomorrow morning. Lots of babydust for it to sleep on please tonight!!!  

Up at 6 so must go to bed. Very tired but a bit more excited too. Only needs one!!!

xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hows everyone doing?

Sorry going to be a me post – I put in the worst day this year yesterday – Left Hawick at 7.30am to get to Dundee in plenty of time for my 11am appointment (usually takes just over 2 ½ hours).  When got to the Forth Road Bridge, it was closed and was sent on a diversion to Kincardine Bridge, the road was a complete grid lock.  To cut a long story short – took me 7 hours to get to Hospital.  Got to Hospital and unfortunately I have not down regged enough.  They have also found 2 large cysts.  I am back o Provera tablets to start me having another bleed, and have to go back up on Day 3. Still to do my injections everyday! They hope that when I am bleeding, it will reduce the cysts but if not, need to get operation to drain the fluid out.  Does anyone know how cysts appear?  They were not there in October when I had my EC.  Left the Hospital after ½ hour to blizzards and snow.  Was a nightmare driving.  Eventually at 7.15pm last night arrived back into Hawick.  Am totally shattered today and disappointed that my body has decided not to down regg and to give me something else to worry about. – as they say “It cant get any worse”.

Starting to feel like my body is saying it cant take any more at the moment.  In the past 9 months, have had my stillborn angel, had IVF, got OHSS and now onto FET which isn’t going right.  Do you think its too quick.  I know you girls have been through a lot, how do you cope?

Will come on and do personals later on.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

aikybeats -     so sorry things aren't going to plan. I developed cysts after my IUI cycles but they did go away themselves after AF so i will keep everything crossed for you that they do. This whole tx business is so hard and it would be easier to not do it but somehow we keep on trying as we all want our dreams of being parents to come true.
   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Aikybeats -   sorry to hear about your hellish day.  I've had cyst too and like Julia's they disappeared after AF.    that they have disappeared after next AF.  It will all be worth it in the end    

Tracy - Congrats on being PUPO  

Babycat -   for today  

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry to lack of personals, I'm shattered as I didn't sleep well last night.  I had some spotting yesterday and was beside myself with worry.  Today I had another beta hcg which showed that my levels have been doubling nicely since my last beta on Monday.  I know spotting in early pg is common but when it happens it's bl**dy scary.  Have been told to rest and take it easy, so it looks like I'm in for a chilled weekend.

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for lack of personals girls but i feel i need to look after Aikybeats in my post today xxxx

Aikybeats - IKWUM about the year & everything that has happened & is it all moving too fast. We're so similar in what happened to us. On top of us loosing the girls we also lost FIL 1 month before  it was a heck of a Sh*t year to say the least. However, determination gets me through & not letting something beat me. I will not give in, nooooooo way  We all have blips & unfortunately some of us get more than our fair share but stay strong & keep at it. In my opinion its not too quick but i realise we are all different & most couldn't carry straight on. I lost my girls Oct 12th 07 & FIL Sept 07 yet we are carrying on now, reason for that is because we feel we have to, to give ourselves the best possible chance. So thats what we'll do. Each & every cycle we seem to get stronger & stronger, i just hope we don't arrive at the day where we have to admit defeat 

I'm so sorry you had such a pants, or rather bloody Sh*t day (that prob sums it up better) hopefully moving forward it will get easier for you. I'll keep everything crossed that the cysts go away & go away pronto. So guess what i'm trying to say in a very long winded way  is hang in there babes things could be ok in the end, you never know.

Lots & lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc - Sorry just read your bit too.  Try & hang in there honey, all will be fine.  Spotting is common as you already know, so lots n lots of relaxation for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi, We went to the hospital this morning and my 3 cell is now a 6 cell!  Popped it in at 8am. I was very emotional and crying on and off as it is our last go with my own eggs. The consultant who did it this morning got us pregnant on our 2nd go and I reminded him of this!!!!!

Any comments on 1 egg being put in and 6 cells would be gratefully received. I have found the FET so easy and although I was obviously emotional this morning I do feel a lot calmer this go. I havent had any accupuncture (too sore), or reflexology (couldnt be bothered). What will be will be I suppose. I just hope I dont get the heartache of pregnancy symptoms 4 days before the test which I got for the last 2 but a neg result.

Anyway, I am relaxing. Off to the seaside for the weekend to stay in a posh hotel...no booze for me!!!! Was so tired this afternoon I went to bed for 3 hours - sparko!

Emmachoc- bleeding in early pregnancy is a lot more common than we think and if your blood results are good keep that positive feeling in your mind. My girlfriend had twins and had spotting for the first 12 weeks.

Aikybeats...so sorry about your nightmare trip. I havent had cysts so cant help you but I imagine you must have felt so desperate and i really do feel for you.  As for doing too much. I had 3 ivf in 2007, 1 pregnancy and 1 m/mc and a d&c so just do what you feel you can manage.

Vino...how are you doing?  No wine now for 2 weeks at least for me (hopefully 9 months!!!)  Wonder how I will cope!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Did I mention I am PUPO


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Aikybeats: Sorry about your bad day yesterday    me too had cyst in the past(only little ones) when having tests for infertility my dr notice them, they used to give me bad period pains and the only way I got rid of them was with aspirin, around day 3 or 4 of my cy when AF has easy a little I´ll take a half aspirin and it will increased bleeding again and the cyst will go with it, I´m not doctor hun so ask your dr and maybe he will give you a better advice, don´t worry it happens a lot it´s just a build up of old bleed  

Emmachoc: Please take care of you and beany hun, relax for a few days and let DH take care of you try not to worry at this stage it´s not good for hormones, read a book and distract yourself you both will be fine. lots of   for you too.

Well I´m having to look back at every post cos and getting lost here now  it´s nice to be so many of us sharing our experience in this journey.

God bless us all   
Havana x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

       
for you Babycat, have a lovely weekend.  Sorry cant answer your question but 6 cells sounds good to me 

Emmachoc, lots of      for you to hang in there almost scan time.

Hi to everyone else this very cold Friday evening.

Did my first OPK today and negative, so thats okay, I was so nervous waiting for the result    crazy whats to be nervous abt doing a OPK  

Hiya Havana 

Lots of   to everyone.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

me again  
Well done Babycat, shill and relax in the 2ww, have a good time at the hotel  
       

Hi Zulu how you doing hun   keep at it and the + will show up any day soon  

 to everyone.
Havana


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Babycat - congratulations on making PUPO - sounds a good omen about the consultant who did your transfer.  A 6 cell embie sounds good to me for the stage you are at too as it had divided well overnight.  Hope you have a nice relaxing break that posh hotel - sounds far more relaxing than acupuncture anyway so hopefully will do the trick!  and lots of     for the tww - when are you planning to test?

Alkybeats -    so sorry to hear your news - what a day you must have had on Thursday - all that effort to get to the hospital and only to have such bad news.  I really feel for you.  I am not sure what causes the cysts (maybe the others can help) but although it does sound like your body has been through an awful lot the past few months, I am sure the doctors treating you would have said if they thought you were going too quick into the next part of your treatment and it sounds to me that you have just been awfully unlucky.  I hope when AF starts the cysts reduce (as was the case for Emmachoc and Julia) and will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.

Emmachoc - sorry to hear about the spotting  although I am sure it is nothing to worry about I can understand it must be a bit stressful for you and hope you are getting plenty of rest now and it will stop soon and wishing those blood results will help reassure you all is OK.

Bev - how are the OPK sticks looking today?

Not much news from me really - had my last two drinks last night (two small glasses of my fave white wine) and will now abstain for the rest of tx (hopefully longer).  Feeling a bit nervous about Tuesday too - more about my embies surviving the thaw than the actual ET but not much longer to wait now I guess.

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Evening girls  

Emmachoc - Hope you are ok honey?  Has your spotting stopped?? Rest rest rest xxxx  

Aikybeats -      Hope you are ok today xxxx

Babycat - PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!!! Take things nice & easy & fingers crossed its a BFP for you xxxx  p.s you'll be fine without the wine, at least we can all do that part together. We can talk about the wine!!! mmmmm best not we'll be watering at the mouth  

Havana - You made me laugh on the OPK     hopeully your surge will come soon & it won't scare you   IKWUM though, when that surge happens its like OMG OMG OMG !!!  xxx

Rachel - Gosh it happening so quick isnt it??  My frosties come out the freezer tomorrow   Good luck for Tues    xxx


I've kinda lost memory on the stages everyone else is at, sorry    i know others are having ET around the same time as me & rachel, so good luck girls    xxx

Well 2 more sleeps till ET!!!!!!  i'm feeling           (very mixed   )

xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Emmachoc & Rachel - I've popped your bubbles so they have 7's in    xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everybody 

Not much to say, just wanted to say hello.

Vino and Rachel good luck on tuesday in case I don´t log in before that   all the best to you both very soon you will be Pupo   

Hope everyone it´s having a good weekend, DH is working late and I´m soo bored 

Anyways will watch some boring TV and drink some wine with me and myself  

Have a good one  

Havana x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Havana - I'm in on Mon   2 more sleeps!!! OMG OMG    I'm home alone tonight too   Dh is going out for a few beers.  Have some wine for me!!!!

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

P.S  oooooh i feel sick now....i've had a chinese then peanut m&m's & some haribo!!!! What a pig out, don't usually do that & now i know why!!!  


xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
just a quicky to wish Vino    for your embies when they defrost today - will they give you a call to let you know how they get on? Anway hope it all goes well and thanks for the bubbles too.

Havana - I'm sure I won't be able to resist poping back on here before Monday but if not     for you to - are your's defrosting today or tomorrow?

Hi   to everyone else, especially those having ET in the next few days - lots of   for us all.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Wondered if I could join you 

Im hoping for a natural FET

Ive been testing on opk for last few days. Yesterday I got my surge  Anyone would think the circus had come to town!!! I was dancing around like a mad woman!!   What this fertility lark does to you, hey! 

Ive only got two frosties so praying for a miracle with the thaw.

Are any of you on a natural cycle and if so, are you taking cyclogest after ET My clinic dont seem to give it for natural FET 
Would feel more secure with it but doont want to look like Im telling them how to do their job, if you know what i mean.

Sending you ALL lots of positivity for the next few weeks,   

Mae.x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rachel - Thanks for the  honey  I'm sooooo nervous today hence the cleaning the house like a woman possessed!!   I won't know how they get on today  they will take out prob about now & check on them in the morning, so i'll know when i get to the clinic. I can't phone before i go as i have an 8.30 app. They said to ring at 8.10 but i'll have to be on my way there otherwise i wouldnt get there in time  .
Sending you lots of    for yours on Tues. When do yours come out of the deep freeze?? xxx

Hi Mae &







I'm having a natural FET & ET is tomorrow  my clinic always prescribe cyclogest so?? I wouldnt worry about it as we all have different things across our clinics. BUt if you are more worried why dont you ask your clinic if youcan have them Yiippppppeeee on the surge!!!! 

Wel here's tinkebell for us all girls, wishing lots of babydust for us all.....


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Vino - I have some cyclogest at home so am so tempted to use them but at the same time, dont want to mess up my clinics protocol. Their the experts after all.

Oh how exciting for you. Your little embies are on their journey back into your tum. 

I can so understand the mad cleaning thing!! I'm like a cat on hot bricks and Ive still got an extra day on you!! 
My nesting instinct has kicked in. What you got planned for the dreaded 2ww

mae.x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Mae - I'd have another word with your clinic & say as yuo already have some can you use them?? Hmmmm the dreaded wait   well as i'm having blasts popped back in i only get a 12 day wait, better than a 14 but still looooong   I'm off work mon & tues & then apart from pottering about at work i'll be resting at home every night. Its sends you insane the wait doesn't it  

Clean clean clean...... 

Whats your plans?? xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Vino - Im soooooo lucky as I had a successful ICSI in 2006 so have a gorgeous lickle girl sat on my knee at the mo. SO Im gonna be v busy during the 2ww. Not much resting gonna be available. DH working heaps so Ill be left holding fort. I worry that I wont be able to rest as on my last treatment I did nothing but! 
Hope you have fun cleaning. Surprising what can keep you going, hey!!!!! 

Take care. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Heaps of babydust coming your way 

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
just another quicky from me -

Mae - welcome to the thread  - I think I am in a very similar position to you - have ET on Tuesday and also only have two frozen embies so like you are a bit anxious about how well they will thaw.  I  am also on a natural FET (my first) and have been prescribed cyclogest - 3 a day!  I was advised to take this just after my surge came but part the reason for this though is that in my natural cycles I often have a lot of spotting for a few days before AF so the  consultant thought this may help support my womb lining.  I agree with Vino though and would ask your clinic if you could take it (maybe at a lower dose) - you have nothing to lose by asking them and if they say no may be able to reassure you why you don't need it.  Anyway all the best for you on Tuesday too and I am sure the fact you have already had a successful pregnancy will stand in your favour - at least your body knows what to do!   

Vino - I  don't find out if mine survive the thaw till Tuesday am - they are day 6 blasts so they defrost them on the morning and will let me know around 10 am - ET @ 12 pm if all is OK - fingers crossed!  Will be thinking of you tommorrow.

Thats all from me,

love Rachel xxx

PS Have also done lots of cleaning today - must be something in the air!!!


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

rachel - nervous times ahead for us hun    my 3 that are out today are day 5 blasts & my other 2 are day 6 blasts, so if my 3 don't do ok they can pull the other 2 out & still be within my ET window  however i really want those left alone........my 3 will be good uns     bet tues can't come quick enough?

What are we all like cleaning??    

[fly]        [/fly]

xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Mae1 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Are any of you on a natural cycle and if so, are you taking cyclogest after ET My clinic dont seem to give it for natural FET
> 
> Mae.x


Hi Mae,

Just wanted to say hi and Good Luck for your FET, i am having a natural cycle as well and my clinic didn't give me any drugs either, i think they only give them if they think you really need them...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Been awol for a few days trying not to think about ET tomorrow - trying to keep calm!  

Mae - my clinic don't give anything in the way of drugs on a natural cycle before or after ET. My previous clinic did so it came as a bit of a surprise when I asked and they said no. They are a very good clinic and I have loads of confidence in them - so I guess we just have to go with the flow!! Have to say I am not going to miss the pessaries - they were a joy last time  Good luck for your ET.  When will it be?

Vino - Can't believe we have only one more sleep to go. I am trying to keep calm but it is just not easy      for your embies doing well. I have only 2 embies on ice so trying to stay positive that they will defrost ok   Could do with some help to get my bubbles up to 7 if you get a chance. All help needed for tomorrow. They will phone me in the morning and then I will be in  at 1.30pm all being well to have them put back in. Hope tomorrow is good for both of us.

Rachel - is it tuesday you are in for your ET?    for your 2 surviving the thaw. I know what you mean about praying for a miracle for the thaw. I have tried everything in the last few days to try to forget about tomorrow in the hope that I will be calm etc. However I know I will be a mess in the morning waiting for the phone call.  Like you I have only 2 on ice and I have everything crossed that they survuve.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww or waiting for ET. 

Bye for now

Linzi
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

bubbles sorted Linzi, i have everything crossed for your embies!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck today Linzi and Vino and anyone else having ET today   
(Linzi - mine is hopefully tomorrow) off to work now but will be thinking of you and hope it wasn't too difficult to sleep last night,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi everyone

Vino and Linzi- thinking of you this morning. Let us know how it went for you 

Rachel - thanks heaps for the advice. Willl definately ask the clinic about cyclogest. I too, spot for couple days before my period takes full force . Good luck for tomorrow. 

Im not sleeping at the mo, cant stop thinking about it all. Any of you having weird dreams I dreamt my mum went for EC last night 

Tracy - thanks for your reassurance. I have to say I wont miss the delightful  cyclogest but it feels soooo weird not doing anything active for this cycle.  

Sending everyone loads of luck in the next few weeks.

Mae.x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

to Linzi and Vino for ET today...sending lots of positive vibes across the waves    

Rachel -   for tomorrow    

xx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Vino and Linzi crossing everything for you XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Rachel im having ET tomorrow too!!!!!!!! Have to call the clinic in the morning, and hoping for the afternoon!!!! XXXXX started to freak out this morning, so trying to keep busy.... cleaning cleaning... 
    for you.....

Im having weird dreams constantly... must be the hormones....


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Well i'm officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!  

Out of my 3, 2 were 'beautiful' blasts that were contracting whilst we was there  so i still have 2 blasts in the freezer.

So 12 day wait here i am

[fly]     [/fly]

Good luck Buttercup & rachel for tomorrow   

A very happy Vino xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your help.  Am feeling much better about things.  I was so tired and down heartened on Friday but have picked myself back up now.

Julia/ – yes, am hoping that they go away with AF.

Emmachoc – hope you had a nice chilled out weekend and are fine.

Vino – Thanks for your help.  It is true that determination will get us through.  Will be thinking  of you today.  Good luck. Just read your new post – CONGRATS on being PUPO.

Babycat – thinking of you – congrats on PUPO

Havana – am going to try asprin – thanks.

Zulu – have pmd you

Rachel – thinking of you tomorrow

Welcome Mae1 – doing medicated FET

Linzi – good luck for ET

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Vino - congrats on being PUPO, come and join us on the 2ww section and go a bit   with us!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi again

This may sound a bit stupid, but I’m not sure of the answer!!!!

When you get your ET, then you do your pregnancy test around 2 weeks later, how many weeks pregnant would it make you??  I'm doing medicated FET

Does that mean you are 2 weeks pregnant at test date or do you take it from ET day.

Just been thinking and don’t know.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

aikybeats - you do a pregnancy test 2 weeks after ET and you are then 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant(if your embies were 2 days old when they were transfered), or 4 weeks and 3 days (if they were 3 days old).

correct me if i am wrong everyone!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Vino - PUPO, PUPO, PUPO - !

Linzi - how did it go for you?

Alkybeats - glad you are feeling a bit better and hope that AF comes soon.  It's my understanding that the 14 day tww starts the day after you have ovulated or had EC (i.e. day 0 is when the egg is released/collected and fertlized and day 14 is when AF is due for most of us) so if you have a day 3 embie transferred, you test 11 days after ET (14-3= 11), and if you have a day 5 blast transferred you can test 9 days after ET etc when AF is due but I think there is variation in the advice about when clinics recommend you test to allow for late implantation.  Hope this makes sense as it seems different from what Julia has said but my clinic has always said as above.  It is confusing though.

Buttercup - good luck for tomorrow too    - getting nerveracking now isnt it?  

Mae - hope the clinic was able to reassure you about the cyclogest and you start sleeping better,

Bye for now - off out tonight with a friend who will hopefully take my mind off tomorrow,

Rachel x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for my lack of personals tonight, will catch up tommorrow at work.

To all those doing ET tommorrow     

To all the PUPO      

I got my surge today so Im up to my clinic on Friday.  they will scan to check if the lining is okay, then thaw and depending on that they will deceide whether to do the ET on Friday or Sat.  Nervous and excited at the same time.
Back tommorrow for personals.
Love
Bev


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Vino congrats on becoming PUPO   !!!!!!!!!

Rachel how are you?? Hope you had a good night out! I am soooo, SOOOO nervous!!!!!! Went to bed at 8 last night after meditation, and had the most vivid dreams ever!!! Now im making pancakes anything to keep me occuppaid.....

Bev, good luck with the lining!   

Aiky, you are 4 weeks preg. on the testing day.... you still count from the end of last period.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes but this is a short me post - sorry!

Yesterday was a nightmare. Our 2 blasto's defrosted great and we thought yes here we go. no such luck. We  had a different doctor to do the et and she could not get the catheter in.   had this before at our previous clinic but thought this new clinic had found a way. Anyway 30 mins later still no joy so we had to wait 3 hours until the head consultant returned so he could have a shot and low and behold he got it in first time. Now of course I am worried out of my mind that maybe he has not got it in but just said he had!   not holding out much hope that we will be successful
Linzi


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Linzi - I am so sorry you had such an awful day yesterday  - you would think once you knew if your blasts had survived the worst bit is over.  However I am sure that the doctor could not have lied to you about the ET for ethical reasons and as he was the Head Consultant would have been very experienced so now you are officially PUPO - put your mind at rest now - hoping for a BFP for you.   

Bev - glad to hear your surge has arrived  and hope scan goes OK on Friday but not long for you now either.

Buttercup - I slept OK last night but am now going into panic mode - the embryologist rang at 8.30 to say she had started the defrost and will call me back at 10.30 am to let me know if they survive - she told me not to leave for the clinic though until she calls back at 10.30 which has really got me worrying that even she is not confident they will be OK!  Hoping for the best though for both of us and keeping everything crossed!  At least we will know in a few hours!    for both of us!

Will be back on later with my news,

love Rachel xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls 

Vino: Well done your PUPO now    chill on your 2ww  
Linzi:   hun hope it went well for you, (Just read your post) don´t worry they won´t do that  be positive and beside you will know embies are with you as soon as you feel the funny things goin on in your belly    
Rachel: All the best for you today    
Mae: Welcome and Good luck on your FET I have the same dilema, for much that I hate cyclogest I wish they give me some at least for the 2ww, last time I came to relay so much on them  
Buttercup: Wow your going to be PUPO soon, good luck and relax, relax    
Bev: You found a surge   are you trying any alternative medicine to get a good thick lining? good luck on friday 
aiky, Tracy, Julia, Emmachoc   

I got a lot to wait I am hopefully doing ET by the end of February, most probably will be here on my own  
But if you all get BFP by then it will be worth the while.  

Back later  
Havana


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Buttercup & Rachel -      all the best girls xxxxxxxxx

Just about to get kicked off the PC at home as DH doesn't like the wireless connection being on   i'll catch up from work tomorrow girls.


Thanks for you kind words xxxxxx


COME ON BILL & BEN!!!!!!  PUPO PUPO PUPO XXXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Linzi and Vino - congrats on being PUPO!!!!  

Rachel and Buttercup - good luck for today   

Zulu - good luck for ET and getting to be PUPO!!

Hi to everyone else!!

I am half way through 2ww now, starting to go a bit  , one minute i think it has worked and the next that it hasn't, it is so horrible!! I had sore (.)(.)'s yesterday but not as much today so really don't know either way at moment. 

(Please still be there little embies, i really want to be a Mummy!!)


Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for the advice on putting in smiley faces!  I will give it a go!  

JoAnne - I think that you and I are on the same schedule...first scans on Feb. 8th on medicated FETs...FET around Feb. 12-14th...

I am on my fifth day of taking progynova estrogen tablets to build my lining.  I am a bit nervous what they'll find in the scan as in natural cycles my lining has sometimes behaved a bit strangely... 

Aikeybeats...I really feel for you.   My doc always has warned me about cysts appearing...which can delay treatment.  I think it is due to all the hormone fluctuations we have through IVF, medication etc.  How big did they say yours were?  I hope that they go away with your next period...But I am glad that you are feeling better now.  The human spirit is amazing...how it can pick itself up so quickly after disapppointment and sadness.

Good luck Rachel...I am thinking of you today.  Keeping my fingers crossed for good news on your two embies! And how upsetting about the consultant making a mistake on your transfer date!  It just goes to show how important it is to be on top of everything yourself...

Best wishes to all,

Anji


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies.

Thank-you for all the well wishes, much appreciated 

Julie,  the 2ww is such a ride, full of ups and down's dont know how we all survive them to be honest.  Just keep positive, sending you lots of           

Vino and Linzi, I really hope that your 2ww goes quickly and also sending you lots of    

Rachal am sending you lots of PMA and hoping that the phone call is good news. will be watching for your news  

Buttercup lots of      

Havana, at the moment no am just relying on nature to give me a good lining, and I guess at this stage there is not much more I can do, unless there is a super quick something that will help  .  I just have to trust my body.
Hey before you know it its gonna be the end of the month, and Im sure you wont be alone.

Hey Tracy gotta keep with the PMA   

Hiya Aikey and Emmachoc and Anji

right gotta go love to you all.
Bev


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

 this is going to be a bit of a 'me' post I'm afraid as sadly my worst fears were confirmed and it is all over for me - when the embryologist called back she told me that neither of my embies had survived and admitted that they had not looked too good when she had taken them out but said she had hoped that they would start to recover before she called me back.  I know that I half expected this to happen really but after all this build up I am still feeling a bit gutted and had a big old cry   with DH who fortunately had arranged to work from home today to go with me for the transfer.  I just wanted to be in with a chance to get pregnant this month and now it feels like it has been taken away from me.

Am trying hard to stay positive though - we still have our NHS go to come with a Consultation on 27/2 - hopefully now as DH has cut down on his alcohol intake considerably since Xmas and since we have been sticking with the foresight vitamin plan things will work out better next time....the IVF rollercoaster continues!

Really hope it works out better for the rest of you though and still plan to be keeping an eye on this thread to see how you are all doing,

love Rachel x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

so sorry Rachel    

good luck for next time!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rachel - I'm so so so sorry honey i really am. Sending you lots & lots of    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Rachel -    I was so sorry to read your news    It's good that you're looking forward to the future and I wish you every success with your next tx.  I've heard really positive things about the Foresight programme and I really hope it works for you and DH


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Rachel I´m so so sorry    
I hope your nhs go will come real soon, I wish you all the best in the future  

Havana


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Rachal,

I too am really sorry on reading your news.  FET does have its downsides, and whilst it seem a much less stressful way, its hurdels are big.
Im glad to hear that you have a NHS appointment, and wish you all the best.
I will be keeping an eye out for you and hope to be reading good news.       

Love
Bev


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Anji

Sorry i havent responded till now been really busy at work selling holidays, roll on the 8th feb, keep in touch lets do this together.
rachal Im so sorry to hear your news, I am thinking about you xxx 

Bought some royal jelly the other day to see if it helps thicken things up!
Can anyone tell me what the foresight vitamin programme thingy is .

love jo xxx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Rachel, I am so sorry...    It is so hard on us all...having hope and then having that hope dashed.  But I am absolutely positive that things will start to look up for you.  It has to.  It really truly is a rollercoaster ride.  All I can do to make myself feel better about the whole situation is to think that this whole experience is making me stronger, as well as my husband and I as a couple.  I don't know if thinking that way for you is comforting or not.  You are in my thoughts and I hope to keep in touch with you, and hear of any progress on the foresight programme.  I also keep thinking that at least foresight may be improving DH's sperm in case we need it again...and also improving my health.  

Joanne - it is comforting knowing that you are also being scanned on the same day!  Hope our linings are nice and thick!
I am also quite new to Foresight...but it is an organisation that promotes use of vitamins to correct deficiencies and to eliminate toxins prior to TTCing.  You can find them in the UK...and they have a webiste.  I have heard some amazing successes first hand from people who went through their programme.

Best wishes to all,

Anji


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Rachel - Im so so sorry to read your post.  

Sending you love and hugs

Mae.x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your support yesterday. I was just feeling so down that it was all over already. Feeling more positive today after reading all your posts. Thanks

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear about your embies.   March is not far away and I hope that your next IVF brings you a better result. When were they frozen? I know that they say blasto's can be harder to defrost - something to do with no of cells. Perhaps the clinic could freeze them earlier in future.

Anji & Joanne - good luck for the scans.    When are they?


EmmaChoc  -how are you doing?    How are you finding the 2ww? I am a nervous wreck already. I had some spotting yesterday and so wanted it to be implantation bleeding but realistically it will just have been from the trauma they put my cervix through trying to get the catheter in.


Vino - how are you doing? How did your ET go?    for both our 2 ww.


Buttercup - How are you doing?   for ET


Havana, Zulu, mae and everyone else hope you have a good day and    for any treatments.
Love
Linzi
x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Rachel36 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this is going to be a bit of a 'me' post I'm afraid as sadly my worst fears were confirmed and it is all over for me - when the embryologist called back she told me that neither of my embies had survived and admitted that they had not looked too good when she had taken them out but said she had hoped that they would start to recover before she called me back. I know that I half expected this to happen really but after all this build up I am still feeling a bit gutted and had a big old cry  with DH who fortunately had arranged to work from home today to go with me for the transfer. I just wanted to be in with a chance to get pregnant this month and now it feels like it has been taken away from me.
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel i am so sorry that your little embies didn't make it this time, i am sending you tons of good luck vibes for your next cycle. The 27th will be here before you know it........... 

Take Care of yourself until them
Tracyxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Rachel im so sorry hun!!!!!!!    better luck next time!!!!!!!!!!   

All is well with me, or shell i say us??  I joined the PUPOs!!!  got two little embryos in yesterday.both 4 cells, 10/10 and 10/8 quality!!! So im VERY happy, resting a lot (so this will be just a quick one) and keeping everything crossed!!! xxxxxxxx


    for everyone!!!!!!!!


  for all the PUPOs!!!!  

lots of love
Buttercup


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Buttecup, lots and lots of           

lv
Bev


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just wanted to say thanks a lot to everyone for all your kind words  - it means a lot to me, and fortunately after a good cry yesterday I am feeling a lot better today. The clinic had warned me when they froze my blasts that one was not of good quality (and they were both day 6 blasts) but I had tried to stay positive, and with a 50-50 survival rate for blasts at my clinic I had still hoped on at least one making it - the negative effect of positive thinking though is that if it doesn't work out can be very disappointing as I found out, but I am sure it will help me through this in the end. I am trying to focus on a long term rather than short term treatment plan and then adoption if it doesn't work - I will have a child some how!

My clinic have also been really nice to me though and have offerred a free consultation on Friday for me to talk things through with the Consultant - I wasn't sure it would be worth it at first, because as you know I have my NHS consultation coming up (sadly it has to be at a different clinic), but when I spoke to the nurse she said that he could still talk through my treatment options and what he would recommend next time which I now think will be good to know when I have my NHS appointment.

Joanne - here is the link for the foresight programme:
http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/hairanalysis_formsandquestions.htm
DH and I had our hair samples analysed in October and they found very high levels of lead in our hair for which they recommended we take certain vitamins etc to help detoxify - we think this was caused by lots of paint stripping and lead pipes in our old flat contaminating the water, and obviously this could have had an effect on our frozen embies which were conceived in September 2007 - we are now drinking filtered water and hopefully next time round the lead levels will have reduced.

Anj - Hoping that the foresight plan is helping your health for when you get that BFP!

Buttercup - big congratulations on getting to PUPO status  - enjoy the rest and  for you. Also was it you who advised the Royal Jelly - if so do you know how much you should take and do you take it all the time or just during part of your cycle?

Linzi - glad to hear you are feeling more positive after your horrible experience on Monday - hoping that your embies start bedding in soon   

Hello and    to everybody else,

Rachel xxx

/links


----------



## 1979 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi ladies,
i have been following your thread for some weeks now i was wondering if i could join u  as i myself have been waiting on natural fet! i had one little beanie named hope put back yesterday 8 cell 8/10 graded so i am over the moon it only takes one thats what the embryologist said?

on 2nd day of   feeling very positive this time and sending all   

shellxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Shell,

Im fairly new to the thread too, but am sure that your more than welcome.
Good-luck in your 2WW and am sendin you lots of    

Im up for ET on friday/Sat depending on frosties.

  
lv
Bev


----------



## 1979 (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks zulu for the welcome am sending you   for 2 healthy ebbies from your frosties!!!
and a relaxed e/t friday

many thanks shellxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Rachel, you can get the royal jelly from any healthfood store. The good ones are in capsules, and you take one a day, first thing in the morning. You can start it from any day of your cycle, i took it for about 14 days, just stopped it today.

Hope it will work for you!!!!! Now that you are detoxed, and healthy, you will make perfect 'lil embryos!!!!!!


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for the web address rachel, just wondering how you were feeling today and that you are in my thoughts, im sending you lots of scottish cuddles, since they dont have little face that is scottish and cuddles this one will have to do  

Love Jo

Hello Shell, hope you are well, good luck zulu for friday, fingers, toes, hair strands all crossed for you !!

Hi Linzi- your getting a scottish cuddle too  Im glad your feeling a bit better today, its nice being able to come on here, you know that people are feeling  similar. x x

Hello Anji - let me know how things go on fri  x x x

Love Jo

Hello to everyone else... Im getting good at this e-mail thing, Im a 32 year old whos idea of applying pictures e-mails involved pritt-stick¬!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a quick hello..

I have just read through the entire thread.. wow. You brave crazy ladies.. I am so very proud of how strong us women can be.

It's been a roller coaster couple of hours..

May I join & offer some support? Havanna I believe we may be starting together.
This is my first FET & we have 4 embies. I start my buserelin on Tuesday mmm.

Sweet dreams.
This is my first time on FF so bear with me on the bubble smiley front  

Aneke x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Aneke - welcome to the site, i have blown you some bubbles to get you started, good luck for starting d/r!!  

5 days left to go and counting by the second, this 2ww is driving me mad      I am constantly prodding my (.)(.)'s to see if they hurt, they don't to the touch but have a kind of heavy achey feeling behind them!! Yesterday i felt a bit sick all morning and then after lunch felt really light headed    ahhhhhh, i am analyising every ache or twinge, i can't cope for much longer, roll on the weekend then i am closer. I may test a couple of days early on Sunday as we are both home and don't have to rush off to work!! Wish me luck girls!!

Good luck to everyone else, this thread is really busy and i have totally lost track of where everyone is up to!!

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls  

Welcome Shell     for your oncoming FET.

Welcome Aneke   It´s great we are going to be doing FET around the same time   your doing a medicated one is that right? Well I´m doing a natural one but hope to at least ask for some cyclogest to help me on the 2ww   

Hiya JuliaG I bet you can´t wait to test now   I wish you lots of babydust for a BFP on sunday     

I´m waiting for AF   the witch should be ere today or tomorrow, then my ball will be really starting to  

Vino, Tracy, Aiky, Buttercup, Joanne, Rachel, Linzy, Emmachoc, Babycat 
                                              
                                                

      to you all

havana x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I wonder if I could join this thread, I am about to start medicated FET, just waiting for AF to show her nasty face first.

Here's wishing us lots of BFP's!!    

Cal x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya everyone

The Board is really busy and am struggling to keep up where everyone is!!
Just a quickie, at work (Work in a school and its school holidays but I’m in as want to keep some days for when I get ET).  Decided to do my accounts today, get some peace and quiet)

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for wherever you are in your treatment and to those getting ET’s this weekend and on 2WW and testing!!!

Welcome Aneke & Shell; Call – I’m doing medicated FET

Buttercup – What do you take royal jelly for?

Rachel – so sorry to hear your news.

My AF started yesterday  (again) so am back up to Dundee tomorrow to check that I have down regged enough and that hopefully the cysts have disappeared or reduced. (Forth Road Bridge – please don’t be shut!!!) 

Have a nice weekend

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls  

Aikybeats - All the best for your scan honey   that bridge best not be shut or i'll have something to say about it      I'll personally complain for you     xxxx

Havana - Hope your AF arrives soon honey     xxx

Julia - This wait is also driving me insane     by far the worst one ever. I'm only 5 days into it as well!!!!  I keep prodding myself too & nothing is different   i have AF twinges which i've had since ET on Mon. Hoping its good signs?   

Cal - Welcome honey   xxx

One word from me.......AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!   

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Aikybeats - Good luck for tomorrow   

Vino & Julia and all the other 2ww'ers    

Cal - Welcome and I hope AF shows up soon   

Helloooo to everyone else


----------



## xtayx (Feb 8, 2008)

hi,  this is such a busy thread,  i hope you have room for one more to butt in.

I am new to this and not sure on all your terminology (spelling).  

Anyway had a failed cycle in Nov 07 as I has OHSS.  But had 15 two cell embbies fertilized and frozen.  So finally this week had four thawed and two were considered ok to put back 7 cell and 8 cell so they were put back on wednesday.  

So here i am slowly going mad two days in..... i decided to book this and next week off work to rest up,  but as none of my close friends have been through this i have tried not to constantly bother them.  

so finding this web site and reading your stories it has been comforting to know i'm not the only one.

I feel better just getting this off my chest

thankyou and good luck to you all


xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everybody

Welcome Cal and xtayx  

WOW we are growing quite a lot  
I just wanted to say AF has finally arrived this morning and I called the clinic to let them know and to check my prog levels and they say its really low 26 after my suposed ovulation surge   Now the dr has to see me to discuss if I should go into medicated FET. Oh well the ball it´s not really rolling for me yet  

Good luck to every one     
Havana x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Tay and Cal sending you both lots of    

Had my ET today, 2 out of my 3 frosties survived beautifully, so am officially PUPO.
So now I join the wonderful world of the 2ww.

Threads been busy will catch up tomorrow and do personals.

Lv
Bev


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

hello everyone

Been for scan today have to wait till next fri for another scan lining on 6.5mm want it to be at least 8 as it was 12.5mm last time so they know I can get better.  Dont understand the thickness thing!!
How did you get on anji

love jo


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Well this 2ww has made me insane, i don't know if it's just my imagination but i swear this morning my boobs seemed to have went from (.)(.) to (0)(0), i don't mean my nipples i mean the whole areola area, it just seems to be massive, they are almost covering the front half of my boobs!!........ , so i hoping this is a good sign, roll on Thursday!!

Emma Good Luck for your scan on Monday, i'm sure everything will be perfect!!......... 

Tracyxx......xx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Alkybeats, good luck for today! Hope everything goes perfectly!!!     I have taken the royal jelly to thicken my lining.... its full of vitamin E, so brill for women anyway...

Jo, sorry about the lining hun   hope gets better for next week!!!! 

Zulu, xtrayx welcome to PUPO land!!!!   

Its sooooo busy in here, im totally confused, what is happening with whom!!!!!!  so sorry, if i don't mention someone.... my brain doesn't really work these days anyway...   

Vino, Julia, hold on its only another week, and you will see!!!!!!!!!      

Havana, sorry hunny, but soon it will be your time!!!   medicated FET is not that bad... and at least you know for sure, that you are ovulating!!!!! The guys at BACC are really good, im sure they are looking after you!!!!

Technical question! How do you put the ruler in your text? and also, how do you write underneath  Im still trying to figure these things out...


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmmm Tracy        good signs!!!! So you are halfway through then?


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

also.... how can i blow bubbles

thank you please!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

buttercupp said:


> Hmmmm Tracy       good signs!!!! So you are halfway through then?


Hi Buttercup,

Yes i am 10 days past my 2 day transfer so my little embies are 12 days old if they are still hanging on in there..... , i hope they are!!

I have put your bubbles up to 77 for Good Luck on test day!!......     

Tracyxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Tracy! I blow you some to..... 

ooooops!!! just realized, that you had 777 and now just 77....... so sorry!!!!!!! i will blow it up for you for 7777 for thursday!!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

buttercupp said:


> Thanks Tracy! I blow you some to.....
> 
> ooooops!!! just realized, that you had 777 and now just 77....... so sorry!!!!!!! i will blow it up for you for 7777 for thursday!!!!!


Don't be silly buttercup you can blow away at my bubbles as much as you like i don't mind, the more the merrier........ 

Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just back from Hospital - good news.  I'm down regged enough and the cysts are reducing, so am back with my tablets.  Back up week on Monday.

Have a nice weekend.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Aikybeats - that's great news about your cysts - all our positive cyst reducing vibes must have worked    I hope it all runs smoothly for you now   

Pupo ladies -   

Tracy - I'm reading your diary...good luck for testing tomorrow sweetie...I have everything crossed for you   

Hello to everyone else  

xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

emmachoc said:


> Tracy - I'm reading your diary...good luck for testing tomorrow sweetie...I have everything crossed for you
> 
> xx


Morning Girls........ 

Thanks Emma, as you have read in my diary i am not supposed to test until Thursday but i have been getting a/f cramps on and off since last night and really feel she is on the way so have decided that if i get a BFN- then i would rather get a NEG- test and know to expect the witch rather than for her just to arrive and leave me devastated if that makes sense... 

What do you all think, is 12 days past e/t long enough to test, my embies will be 14 days old by then?

I have bought a double box of clearblue tests anyway so i will keep one for Thursday either way...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Tracy - my clinic test 14 days post ovulation/egg collection.  So for me, I had 3 day embies put back and my official test date was 11 days later.  I started testing from 11 days post ovulation and got a positive hpt.  My beta hcg was quite high on official test date which is probably why it showed up on an hpt so early.  By testing 14 days post ovulation/egg collection or in your case 12 days post 2 day transfer you should get an accurate result


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Emma............. 

I have decided i am going to play it by ear today, if the cramping continues throughout the day and i think the witch is coming then i will test tommorrow if it stops and the witch still hasn't arrived then i might try and hold off a bit longer.

Tracyxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

bad news, i tested today, 2 days early, and got a BFN     very much doubt it will change by Tuesday, even getting bad lower back pains so i think AF is on her way     I will try again, we are not beaten yet, i will have to chase the NHS now as meant to be at top of list so at least we won't have to pay for next tx!!

Good luck to everyone else     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Julia -   So sorry it didn't work out for you.  Good luck with your next tx    xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Julia - I'm so sorry honey    i really am xxxxx

Tracey - Not long till Thurs!!!!! hang in there. Its always best to test on your test day just incase. My clinic is usally 14 days when you've had cell embies popped in & 12 days when you've had blasts in. I was told i can test on Friday, when usually its sat, but i think they said this as my ET was so early on the Mon so my 12th day os really next friday. So fri it is & not a day before. Well if AF shows upi 'll know ......... god i hate this waiting period   xxx


Emmachoc - Hows our mummy to be When is your scan to find out how many bubs your having??   xxx

Aikybeats - Yippeee cysts are away!!!!! Great that all is working properly xxxx


Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Julia G – so sorry hon.

Vino – how you doing?

Emmachoc – congrats.

Wonder if anyone could explain what will happen if I go up on Monday after taking my 9 days worth of tablets, and my lining is thick enough.  How long will it be till ET  When I went to get my prescription there were loads of stuff.  56 tablets of 1mg of Progynova, loads of 2mg of Progynova and 70 pessaries.

At Ninewells I’m sure they make you wait 17 days to test?  Is this right anyone whose at Ninewells??

I’ve been reading on the boards about everyones grade of their embryos but I was never told what mines were?  I know they were frozen the day after EC.  Will need to ask next time I’m up.  Don’t really understand it.

Hi to everyone else.

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Aikybeats - I didn't have a medicated cycle so I don't know how they they differ with regards to when they replace the embies.  On a natural cycle they count the day after the surge as ovulation day and then replace the embies three or five days after ov depending how old the embies were when they were frozen.  For exact clarification I would phone your clinic hun xx

Tracy - Any sneaky testing today    

Hello to everyone else, especially the Pupo ladies   

Our scan went well today and we saw one lovely heartbeat flickering away.  I have another scan in two weeks time to check all is progressing as it should.  Am still in shock that it's worked and feel very lucky to have got this far.
xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Julie Im so sorry that it did not work for you, am sendin you lots of     for the future. 

Emmachoc, what lovely news, you must of been so releived.  good-luck with you other scans too.  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Well this is a very sad day for me, as expected a/f showed up during the night, she came on very heavy so it is definitely all over for me...      

I'm not sure what my next step will be, i still have 12 embryos is storage which they said is enough for 2 further FET's so i'm not sure whether to go try another natural cycle or whether to try for a medicated cycle, i think i will have to have a chat with the doctors and see what they think.... 

I would like to say a massive "THANKYOU" to you all as i just couldn't have made it through this cycle without you all..... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls

Oh no Tracy   I´m really sorry it didn´t work, don´t ever loose faith   hun I wish you all the best with future embies  

You too JuliaG I am sorry  it didn´t work but surely your next time will be lucky     

Hello Pupo ladies, I hope you are all taking it easy and eating your brazil nuts every day it does helps ladies they are pack full with selenium a mineral very usefull for cell development 2 or 3 brazils a day will do a lot of wonder   and a positive mind off course    

Hi Zulu, Vino   , Buttercup I am not too upset about doing medicated FET but the thing its down reg makes me feel soo ill   I was hoping I didn´t have to go thru that again but I will do anything to have a baby at this point so if that´s what it takes   So tomorrow I´m calling Dr Walker to find out when we´r starting now I hope your ok here some lucky dust for you    

Oh and Emmachoc   lovely to hear your baby it´s doing well  

Good Luck everyone in your E/T or 2ww    
Havana


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello ladies.. it's me the FF's virgin.
Thank you Julia for the bubbles.. I wrote a long mail on Saturday & lost the lot 
So it's just a quick one to say hello again 

We begin our med fet tomorrow  & I am nervously excited, We only have 4 embies compared to others this is clearly not many but hey ho 

Havana I remember yore starting soon too so fingers crossed for you xx
I will be back tomorrow.

I am thinking of you all. Tracy & Julie hang in there 

A xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Anekeuk,

Some people only have 1 and go onto have lovely babies so dont worry.
Good-luck with starting tomorrow     

Lv
Bev


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Tracy -   so sorry to read your news, I was so certain it had worked as all your symptoms sounded so positive.  You have a great bank of frosties left and I'm sure one (or two!) of them will be sticky ones     I hope your follow up at the clinic goes well and thanks for being a fab FET cycle buddy  

Anekeuk - I had two frosties thawed and I got my bfp from one of those two.  As everyone keeps saying...'it's quality not quantity'.   

  to all the PUPO ladies


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello, I haven't been on the board the last few days... Always before a transfer I start running around trying to do all my chores as I want to take it easy after the transfer.  So, that's exactly what I've being doing... And too exhausted to even look at the computer!

I am sorry to hear your news Julia and Tracey...    I really hope that things will look up soon...  

That's great that you can start again Aikeybeats!  And wonderful news on your scan Emmachoc!  

Good luck to all the ladies who are PUPO!    

Joanne...I am a bit confused about my lining.  I had a scan on Friday and they were happy - i think it was 12 mm.  But they still wanted me to take more Progynova and also start progesterone (Utrogestan)... So, my anticipated transfer is tomorrow...Wednesday the 13th.  Doesn't that mean that my lining may become too thick??  But I guess they know what they're doing...

Joanne I hope that your lining will be thick enough on the next scan...I forgot...are you on a medicated or natural FET?

This afternoon the clinic is supposed to call and let me know which embryos survived the thaw out of a batch of 4.  They want to get a total of 3 to transfer.  So, if they don't get 3 from the batch of 4, then they will also thaw another batch of 3 that I have...  They are all day 3 embies.  But I think that I will tell them that even if I get 2 embies from the batch of 4, NOT to touch my other batch of 3 and just to transfer 2.  Does that make any sense?

Well, I feel quite sick with worry about my embies surviving the thaw and the fact that the clinic will be calling with either good or bad news...Trying to put my mind on other things... And it is my last day to run around and do physically-demanding things...  Though I think I will just take it easy for 3 days...and then back to normal.

I will be in touch once I know what has survived and what has been transferred...

Best wishes to all,

Anji


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi girls,

I am feeling a bit sick, disappointed, but also relieved.  The clinic said that out of my batch of 4 embies (3 day old), 2 survived.  Apparently 2 completely degenerated in the thaw.   One of the surviving embies lost a cell though... So, they want to also thaw the batch of 3 embies...  Rather than saying no, I said OK... They said that the important thing is to see how they do overnight... So the 2 that are surviving right now may not be surviving tomorrow...  So, to increase my odds they will also thaw the others and then they will update me tomorrow morning on which have survived, how many to transfer etc.  In the case that more than 3 are alive by tomorrow, they can re-freeze apparently... I hate the thought of wasting them or needlessly harming them by freezing and thawing again and again.

I am most nervous now for tomorrow morning... This is definitely the worst part of a FET cycle...

Well, hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow morning...that the transfer is going ahead with 3 good-looking embies.  I am very nervous!!  I am also trying to prepare myself for none or very few being alive by tomorrow...   I must think positively!!

Anji


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Anji, fingers and everything else is crossed for your little embies!!!!!!!!    

Julia and Tracy..... sooo sorry to hear your news girls.. lots of positive energy, and good luck for next time   

Emma congrats on the heartbeat!! Must have been amazing!!!  

Havana, Dr Walker is real nice.. he did my egg collection, couse Mr Sharp was on hols.... 
down reg is always the worst.. but as soon as you stop the synarel, the sun comes up again.... 
Thanks for the fairy dust, i am well, trying not to worry..... still a week to go!!! My tummy hurts, and my lower back, and i am constantly necked.... oh, and eating like a horse... 

Vino how are you Send you lots of       

Everyone else   and kisses xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Anji

Just wanted to say that Im thinking of you. I know the feeling waiting for the thaw.  We have (or should I say Had) 6 frozen  they defrosted 3 and 2 survived and are now hopefully geting snug.  I was convinced that only 1 would survive and 2 did.  If they can refreeze any then thats great, you want the best embryos.

Lots of    

Hiya Buttercup  
lv
Bev


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

Fingers crossed Anji.. wow! there are a lot of you lovely ladies offering ooodles of support so I will try & catch up 

Right where do I begin.. I have 1 ovary with little cysts & 1 fallopian tube which has a dreadful cold & is all blocked up.

After lot's of previous surgery I was told that it was impossible to have a baby mm
After lot's of stim I managed to produce 12 egg's from 1 ovary & 9 fertilized through icsi.. DH's sperm chose on the day to return from the washing process & start swimming backwards hence the POP! them in the egg scenario...

4 grade 1's are frozen & we have 1 attempt & 1 only, as I feel I cannot go through the whole process again as I found it extremely painfull, stressful etc, not too much of a wimp but at 37 i wonder if my chicken day's are over 

Thank you for the messages of support as I have been getting slightly nervous. so much to think about & sooo many hurdles.

But I feel very fatalistic about things & I am very very lucky to have a wonderful husband supporting us on our quest & Oh plan to go on holiday if things don't work out so the carrot is clearly in front of the Donkey 

I have a wonderful team
in Surrey who i trust & I am positive that is helping me ... I have been told to take Aspirin from this evening too, Any one else.
Also swimming alot tennis & yoga, the thought of acupuncture is a big NO.. though saying that Just thought I am about to start injecting myself   mm

Best go do some work. also changed my diet to high protein & iron. I am a chef so lot's of ideas.. also lot's of milk & water.

Have a wonderful day.

Aneke xxxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya
Wonder if I can pick somebody's brain!  

I am about to start medicated FET, I have been told by the clinic that I need to start injecting with suprecur on day 21 which is the end of Feb, but I am not sure how long I need to do this for  
Last time I had IVF they gave me a plan and I sat down the nurse and went through everything that I needed to do but this time we have had very little guidance.  

I seem to have tons of drugs at home and not sure what I need to do with them! 

This is our first go at FET so apologise for my complete ignorance!

Cal x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya cal
i am also on medicated fet i started injecting suprecur on day 1 of my cycle so am  not exactly the same as you but i just thought id let you know how its been done for me
i started syprecur on 1st day of my period which was jan 1st 
went for my d/reg scan on 21st jan womb lining was still 8.5 so went for another scan on jan 24th (still injecting)
on the 24th lining was 1.5 so told to carry on injecting and start taking progynova 
on feb 8th went for lining scan again which was 7.2 wich wasnt quite thick enough (still injecting)
went back for scan today 12th lining now 9 so am now awaiting bloods this afternoon to see if et can still go ahead on the 14th or another day (still injecting) so far ive been injecting for 43 days feel like a pin cushion lol
hope this gives you a bit of info
best wishes to everyone else on the board
suexxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Anji - Hope those embies do their stuff overnight    Good luck for ET   

Sueandles - Wow, injecting for 43 days.....I'm in awe of you - I'm not sure I'd be able to cope with that.  Hopefully it'll all be worth it     Good luck for bloods results   

Hello and    to Pupu ladies Zulu, babycat, buttercup....right, who have I forgotten  

Hello to everyon else  


xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for info Sue, that seems like a lot of days to be injecting!  I hope your ET can go ahead soon.

Cal x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone just heard from the clinic my bloods still arnt quite there so ive got to keep injecting and up my progynova to 6 a day and go back thursday (which should have b een et day) oh well never mind lol


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Bev     how you doing?

Aneke, ohhh poor you! All the things you went though.... hoping that this one and only chance would be the only one you need.....  

Sue, cant belive 43 days injecting!!!! I take my off for you girlie!!!!

 for everyone!!!!

who is testing next?? Vino is on thursday, im on tuesday..... Bev? I've totaly lost track.....


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

take my hat off -of course....


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I test friday     not thurs.........i'm still hangin in there.......   xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

friday...... no brain....  

   back to you too darling!!!!


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

HI Girls,

I feel like having a good cry... The clinic called to say that the two surviving embies from the batch of 4 lost more cells overnight and that I can basically forget about them.  The three embies from the other batch looked good when they thawed them, but they have not grown at all over night.  So, anyways, the transfer, if it goes ahead at all, will not be today, but maybe tomorrow.  But if the 3 embies don't grow at all, there will be no transfer at all.  And I am all out of frosties.

I feel gutted.  It seems as though I have had let-down after let-down in this whole treatment process...  I feel sick to my stomache about the prospects of continuing in a fourth fresh IVF cycle...

The clinic will update again on the 3 embies, if they grow or not, later today...

It is so hard to maintain a positive frame of mind when things don't seem to go my way at all... How much can I take??

Anji


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

oh Anji    I'm sorry to hear that some of your embies didn't survive.  I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way and willing those three remaining ones to divide and conquer


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Anji,

Am too very sorry to read your your news and like Emmachoc Im willing your remaining embies to grow.    
Lv
Bev


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Emmachoc and Bev for your kind words for me and my embies!  

I have calmed down a bit now.  I have decided that I have spent enough time at this clinic and will look elsewhere for further treatment.  Are you happy with your place in Hong Kong Emmachoc?  We are thinking Hong Kong, Singapore, or Canada (where I am originally from).  How is South Africa Bev?

I am a bit ticked off at this clinic here as I always knew that they had very low success rates with FETs, but I went ahead anyways.  Also, they just moved labs about 2 months ago, and apparently it is not good for embies...I have been told that it is better to use a lab that has been established in one place for 6 months or longer...  it really shocks me that all 7 frozen embies, which were very good quality, could fail.

Emma or Bev - if you have any advice re clinics in Hong Kong or South Africa, you can send me a personal message if you prefer.

Thanks!

Anji


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Anji,

Im originally from South Africa, but have been living in Scotland now for 4 years, so not sure on the clinics in SA.  there is a thread for South Africa and it seems like all the girls from the UK got a Cape Town for treatments.  Sorry cant help there.  Im at Ninewells in Dundee and have really good results.

   
lv
bev


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for the advice re: Cape Town.  I will look into it!

Anji


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Anji - I've PM'd you   xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Clinics drive me   .. How can they be so varied across the board?? I was always under the impression that  fertility treatment was governed in this country.. seems not. 
As I have 5 friends who over the last year have undergone FT up & down the country mmm.. One's in Dundee too
Little things from taking Aspirin or not or cyclogest or not, Not individual treatments but their protocol in the area.. always also the BIG  on who's paying 

though on the good news front 4/5 how been successful.. so stay positive it does & can work.. sorry off my soap box now .

I must figure out how to put my full history up here  It's all overwhelming that you guy's have been through so much I like bev take my hat off.. &   I am not a wimp but you have so much more strength than me.

As with this treatment I am only one day in & my emotions are up & down.. for me it's like being on a tight rope  I don't wish to sway on either side of being Happy & excited Or being negative so I won't be too upset..


Sue & buttercup (lovely name) thank you.. Is that this Friday? (sorry still getting my head around sooo may people ) If so wow, Good lovely jubbly vibes xx

Catch you later xx A


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello all,

Well, I am out for the count... Clinic called this morning to say that the remaining 3 embies have not grown much at all and are way too slow so it is better not to transfer them.  I am not sure if other ladies have gone ahead with transfers when the thawed embies have been slow-growers or not.  But I guess I will listen to them and move on.

So, I am off this board, but will keep checking on those who are PUPO.

I feel like I need a break as well from treatment.  I will take it easy and try naturally until July... Then I will go to another clinic and start again.  I will stick with the Foresight programme, and hope that it helps my general health and egg quality etc.

Best wishes to all, and thank you all for your support on this board!

Thanks Emma for your PM - I got it and will look into the clinic.

Anji


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Anji -    I'm so sorry you didn't get to have your embies transferred.  Good luck for your next tx    xx

Babycat - Good luck for tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else   xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls  

Hi Anji- Sorry to read about your embies   I wish you all the best hun  

Bev- Your Pupo now   well done   

Buttercup how r you?   I got to see Walker next week now, I don´t know what´s the plan now they told me on the phone that he may put me on clomid?  I mean I haven´t got a clue what clomid´s got to do with FET but that´s what the receptionist said but I will discuss it with walker next week so he can explain to me the tx plan. I think he is trying to give me a part Natural part assisted FET, does that makes sense?  

Hi Emma, Vino, Sue,Cal and everyone else 

I´ll be back later,
                                       
Havana x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Anji - I'm so sorry honey. I hope your next cycle brings you that important dream      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

HI girls, i am so nervous!!! My tummy really hurts, not sure if its good or not... try REALLY hard not to overanalize myself, but i feel really weak, tired, and every so often, i have this pain in my stomach...

sorry to going on about me...... but i am sooooo worried!!!


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls,

Hi buttercup you sound promising stay     

I finally bought the royal jelly and started taking it today, do you know how many should I take to build up a good lining?

x


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks havana.... i try.... (******** does wonders)    

the one i got had 30 capsules in it, i had about half of it, they don't recommend it after ET... have one a day, pref first thing in the morning. What type did you get?


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah I got the 30 caps one and its 500mg I took my first today at lunch. I don´t know if my E/T will be this month so, but I want to be ready just in case next week he gives me the go ahead. 

x


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

good idea! im sure the more the better!!!! when are you going back? will that be a scan? or bloods?
xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Emmachoc....hope to join you soon but not feeling confident for this one as have had no symptoms at all. Will let you know tomorrow.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Babycat, sending you lots of      for tomorrow.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

I am going to clinic on monday but dont know what for   they just call me to say got appt thats all. the letter i got says monitoring january transfer february but then i don´t know if dr will just see me about my progesterone levels cos receptionist said was low, so whatever happens I let you all know on monday.

Hi Babycat good luck testing tomorrow      

Havana


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Vino and Babycat -    good luck for testing today     xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

BFN for me     gutted. Can't believe how life has been so cruel to us

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Vino    so sorry to hear it didn't work    xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Vino    

I´m so so sorry I hope your being strong, hope your next time is a BFP   

Havana x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Vino, am so so sorry,     
Lv
Bev


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Vino, i am so sorry that this time didn't work out...    
love buttercup xxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning ladies..

Vino I just checked in to see how you got on.. I was thinking of you .   Truly my thoughts are with you both.
Stay strong.. 

Words cannot express how sad I feel for you & your DH. 

With love Aneke xxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see how everyone doing?

Vino – am so sorry it didn’t work hon.  Thinking of you.

Anji – sorry to hear your news.

Hi to everyone else.  Just a quickie – at work.

I notice you were talking about Royal Jelly.  Can I ask what its for and when should use it?

Am back up to Hospital on Monday after 9 days of progynova so will speak after that.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Speak soon  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just thought I'd see how you are all doing too - it's taken me ages to read everything that has been going on in the past week.

Welcome - Shell, cal2, Aneke, xtayx,

Emmachoc - brilliant news about your scan - it must have been so exciting to see that little heartbeat - this gives hope for us all too,

Bev - congratulations on getting to PUPO stage     for your embies,

Alkybeats - great news about your cysts - hope your appointment goes well on Monday,

Julia, Tracey and Vino     so sorry to hear about your news - I was really hoping there would be some more BFP's on here by now and am thinking of you all,

Babycat - am thinking of you today and hope you have the next BFP  ,

Anji -   I replied to your pm yesterday, but after now reading about your experience here I also wanted to say while it is important to look forward to the future make sure you take time to grieve for what has happened - when my embies also did not survive it did feel exactly like when I got my BFN after a fresh cycle minus the two week wait.  I can also see why you want to change clinics so much and this sounds like a good plan and hope you find somewhere which can give you the next possible chance next time. 

Buttercup - good luck when you test (I think you said Monday - have lost track) - I have now also bought some royal jelly too - thought I may as well try it in my natural cycle - can't hurt can it?

Hello to everyone else - I'm sure I've missed a few of you sorry,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello ladies, can I join you please.  I had 2 frosties transferred last Thurs so am now 12 days post transfer.  However I'm very confused as I've started spotting and I'm sure it's far too late for implantation bleeding but also too early for a period!!

I had a medicated cycle but have PCOS so no regular periods.  Does anyone know if you get a period after a FET cycle if you haven't ovulated or taken any trigger injections or anything??

Hope everyone is coping ok on the dreaded 2ww.  I'm slowly going round the bend! 

Lousie x


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls     

Welcome Louise, so you had a natural FET?, when are you testing? I wish you good luck darling  

Aikybeats, the Royal Jelly it´s what Buttercup used before E/T to get a good thick lining of the uterus, I bought some, it can´t hurt trying and am taking 1 capsule a day until transfer day.

Hello everyone,Hi Rachel   Royal Jelly all around then  

Vino, Babycat hope you are both well and know that we are here to support each other not matter what  

Well ladies I should get back to my garden it´s nice and sunny today!


Love to all,
Havana


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129695.0


----------

